# [LPF] Escort Service



## Systole (Jan 21, 2012)

A short but challenging Living Pathfinder adventure, designed for one 6th level character. _Escort Service_ is set in Venza over the course of one evening. Given the length and timing of the adventure, level-ups will wait until completion of the adventure.

Judge: Glasseye
GM: Systole

Heroes:
perrinmiller: 6th level Female Human Fighter/Bard/Dragon Disciple, Cythera e'Kiernan


[sblock=XP]Encounter 1: 1800xp
Encounter 2: 1200xp
Encounter 3: 2400xp

Treasure: 6847GP

TBX: 3300xp as of 5 April 2012
TBG: 3150GP as of 5 April 2012
*Cythera is Level 7 as of 5 April 2012
TBX: +732xp = 4032xp as of 17 April 2012*
TBG: +636xp = 3786GP as of 17 April 2012*

*Missed a day of TBX/TBG.  Added into final reward below. 

*Total xp rewards = 9476 xp*
*Total GP rewards = 10675 GP*

Notes: 
Adventure Starts on: 21 Jan 2011 (Cythera at 16,360 xp)[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Encounter 1: MWK chain shirt (3 @ 250gp), buckler (3 @ 5gp), nets (8 @ 20gp), broken net (1 @ 15gp), MWK scimitar (3 @ 315 gp), potion of cure light wounds (2 @ 50gp), thunderstone (3 @ 30gp), 80gp in currency
Encounter 2: Jewelled MWK rapier (1700gp)
Encounter 3: MWK Pickaxe (3 @ 314gp), Spiked scale mail (3 @ 100gp), Brooch (1750gp)[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players. The GM will use his own dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids. 

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2012)

Ben stammers as he’s moved out of the Inn, and only manages to gracefully disengage himself a minute or two later, blushing.  “I’ve met Dame Forenicci.  It’s a … it’s a story.”

  He comes to a full stop, and bows.  “I’m ... I apologize.  Let me introduce myself.  My name is Most Benevolent Seeker of Untold Bounties of Esoteric Knowledge in Service of the Greater Glory of Our Lord Serroth the Wondrous Bearer of the Thirsting Pick Upon the Holy Field of Battle and the Slayer of the Unrighteous and the Cowardly.”  He smiles.  “Or you can call me Ben.  It’s shorter."  He resumes walking.

“I don’t know what you know of Serroth, but he is a god of war, and I was raised in his service.  I’ve been assigned as a missionary to Venza, and I’ve been trying to see Enza Furros, of the Lower Guild.  The Lower Guild keeps a retainer of guards and mercenaries.  Serroth’s faith is one of soldiers and warriors, and it would be a good fit if Furros would allow me to establish a mission in their headquarters.  I’d be willing to offer healing services and combat training at no cost, but I … haven’t been successful.  Furros has refused to see me.”

  The young man frowns.  “The last visit – yesterday – he had me thrown out, but I happened to land at the feet of the Dame as she was on her way to see him.  We struck up a brief conversation.  And today, her messenger appeared with an invitation to tonight’s party.”  

  He shows Cythera the invitation.  Upon the back is written in a feminine scrawl, _“He’ll be here.  Dress to impress.  And bring a friend.  -Emi.”_

  The young man bristles.  “I’m not _stupid_.  I know what this is.  If I go to her party at her invitation and by some chance win Furros’ approval, I’ll be an up-and-comer in this city’s social scene, and I’ll owe her a favor.  On the other hand, the more likely scenario is that Furros snubs me publicly.  In that case, I’m the entertainment for the evening, and all her invited nobles get to laugh at the poor country bumpkin.  It’s win-win for her.  And telling me to bring a guest when she knew I'd no one to ask ... she's expecting a _spectacular _failure.”

  He frowns.  “But I am Serroth’s servant, and this situation wins or loses His mission in Venza, so my path is clear, even if defeat is the most likely result.  Did not the prophet Y’lan Lo speak, ‘It is ever better to fight a difficult battle and risk losing all than to flee, and in fleeing, lose all’?”  Ben straightens, and his hesitation disappears once more.  “I need someone at my side to demand the attention of Furros and Forenicci both, in strength of blade and ease of manner.  We’ll stop at your apartments.  You’ve armor and weapons?  Get them. Furros will be impressed with no less.”



  [Sblock=K:Local 10 – The Lower Guild] The Lower Guild is the first trade guild to exist in the lower district of Ranocchio. The tradesmen in the guild were safe from the everyday, commonplace violence that plagues Ranocchio, as the guild kept a retainer of mercenaries, guards, and enforcers to keep things in line.[/Sblock][sblock=K:Local 15 – Enza Furros]Enza is lowborn, but earned great wealth by founding the Lower Guild and bought himself a noble title.  He has a manor in the Roses di Sanguono.  He’s known to be rather gruff.  http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Enza_Furros[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I misread your tavern post as moving him out of the Inn, sorry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gestures towards her apartment building as Ben lets go of her arm, "Well, met.  I am Cythera e'Kiernan.  Here we are, this is where I live... For now at least."

She leads him upstairs to her door and into the sitting room of the small, modest flat, just inside while she starts gathering her gear.  Taking a look in her books, she double-checks her memory on some of the issues Ben has mentioned.  

Making conversation she asks, "So, you think they will be impressed with my martial prowess, not having an attractive and excellent dancing woman on your arm?  Let me show you my selection of blades.

"It sounds like you are expected to bring a date, not a bodyguard. Are you planning to go dressed like that?  Perhaps we should stop by an excellent tailor first." 

[sblock=OOC Stuff]Knowledge Local (1d20+8=20)

As advertised, this adventure is to be challenging.  As such, I am hesitant to leave any of my gear behind.  However, I could see that decked out as an adventurer (6 melee & 2 ranged weapons not counting her dagger) is not really appropriate IC. Would it be too challenging to leave most of her arsenal behind, or would you re-adjust the balance for that?

This is a meta-game consideration, since without another character as back-up, bad luck could make more of a difference.

Re: Ben's attire.  If we buy him better clothes, would that expense be a wash in the GP awards balance so we can skip tracking the transaction?

Edit:  Oh, I just did that to make sure it was clear she exited.  No worries.  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (22 with armor)(19(12) flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2012)

"A dancing ... ?" Ben stutters.  "I  hadn't considered that.  I suppose ... maybe.  I'm sorry.  I've only  been able to think through half of this.  But if you could wear your  combat gear, I'd appreciate it.  That was what the Dame hinted at on the  invitation when see wrote 'dress to impress.'  It was part of our  discussion."  He sighs.  "You and I will be  the star attractions at the zoo, you see.  Clanking around in armor,  while all the nobles glide around in fancy silks.  I know how she  thinks.  Bring everything.  If it's too much, I'm sure we can leave it  at the door."

He gestures at his scale mail, with a clean white tabard bearing Serroth's insignia over it.  "I  appreciate the offer of a tailor, but I'm a simple priest, straight out  of the countryside.  If I myself dress up, then I'm just another  clueless social climber from the sticks, and not a humble country priest  after all.  If I do that, then I lose whatever small bit of credibility  I have.

"But ... but I still need to show Furros and  Forenicci that I understand both war and elegance, which is where you  come in.  You can make the impression that I can't.  Dame Forenicci  expects that I'll either be a country bumpkin to be laughed at, or I'll  be a country bumpkin who thinks he can play noble games, which will be  even funnier."

He smiles, and there's a wicked edge to his smile that seems well beyond his years.  "You're the third option, you see.  If _you _impress the nobles while I stay simple, then I'm an honest and humble priest with a good eye for talent."  He shakes his head.  "Which is all I ever wanted to be, really.  Just not this way."




[sblock=OOC]There's going to be combat, obviously.  The fact that Dame  Forenicci is playing with Ben is basically the excuse for you to go with  all your weapons and armor.  You won't need books and camping gear, but  taking along a few potions and a wand would be a good idea.  You're  welcome to bring the whole haversack if you want.  As Ben said, you'll  probably leave a lot at the door, but I'll make sure you have time to  retrieve everything before combat occurs.  No point in having goodies if  you can't use 'em.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Crap, am I using the same color for Ben's speech at Cythera's?  Color blindness strikes again.  I'll change it up on subsequent posts.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera shares in the smile as the young priest appears to be knowing something of these circumstances and desiring to turn the tables on those that would think they are social superiors.  

Moving into her bedroom, her voice can be heard coming from the next room, "Very well, Ben.  I think I understand you."

Changing into her sturdier and functional clothing, she then buckles on her shining breastplate and slips her fancy tabard on over her head.  She leaves her hair alone, tied into a pony tail neatly with a ribbon instead of flowing freely as her usual custom.  The handy haversack is not too shabby looking, and once she dons the matching half cape of her outfit, hardly even noticeable.

Returning to the front room, Cythera begins putting her weapons into their proper places. Greatsword across her back, over right shoulder; longbow over left shoulder with the quiver of arrows; and the heavy flail in a loop on the outside of the haversack.

Her belt quickly becomes full of her rapier, dagger, morningstar, and chakrams.  Many of her weapons are clearly of exceptional quality.

Catching Ben's eye as he observes, she says, "As you can see, once everything's in place, I am no courtesan of the Night Court." 

However, the shining breastplate form fits over her ample bussom, plump enough that the sides are clearly seen from around the front of her tabard. The intricate designs in the metal accentuate the shapely curves and leave hints of apparent cleavage protected behind it.  Truly the armor is a work of art to capture her womanly endowments underneath.

"So...  This what you have in mind?  This armor alone cost thousands of gold sovereigns.  Even some idiot popinjay will be able to see that."

"Heh, heh. It is a good thing that lecherous dwarf who made it was persuaded," Cythera pats the shaft of her glaive to indicate the sort of persuasion, "to not adorn it with rubies where the nipples are supposed to be.  It would have been eye catching, though."

Standing before the young cleric, Cythera is ready to leave as she adjusts the jaunty felt hat of red with a white feather back in place on her head.









*OOC:*


I am tempted to buy Ben a breastplate, but I checked and Cythera doesn't have that cash around unless I spend a DMC.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 22, 2012)

Ben smiles broadly as Cythera reappears.  "You look like a true warrior!" he exclaims, drawing closer to examine her gear.  "We of Serroth favor the the pick, but I can see your armor, greatsword, rapier, bow ... they're all of exceptional quality.  And from the way you move, it's obvious that you can use those weapons.  Dame Forenicci suggested we dress to impress; you've certainly done that.  I won't ask how much any of that cost, but if this works, then whatever I have in the mission coffers will be yours in payment."

As Cythera mentions the ruby nipples, he seems to suddenly realize that the weapons and armor he's been ogling are attached to a _female_, and he turns red to his ears and steps away quickly.  "I, uh ... I wouldn't know anything about dwarves," he says.

"If we're ready to go, then we should arrive on time, or maybe even a few minutes fashionably late."  He looks about for a moment.  "Is there ... is there some convention in Venza about whether the man walks on the left or the right?"

        *GM:*  Assuming Cythera is ready to leave, we'll move to out.  I'll need a Perception check and two -- count 'em, two -- Initiative rolls, as Cythera will be benefiting from Ben's domain power.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera arches an eyebrow, "Being a dwarf, to my knowledge, doesn't mean one is lech or pervert.  I think that armorsmith is a unique case."

"Let us depart."

Ushering Ben from her abode, she locks the door and follows him down the stairs and out into the street.

Walking beside him, she says, "Regardless of convention, you should walk alongside.  Left or right matters not to me, but staying on my left as you are now is okay." 

Cythera begins walking, keeping her pace slower to stay even with Ben as his movements are more restricted by the medium armor compared to hers.









*OOC:*


Perception (1d20+5=10)
Perception (1d20+5=24)
Initiative (1d20+4=8)
Initiative (1d20+4=15)





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2012)

As Cythera and Ben approach the Roses, a sinister growl comes out of an alleyway: “That’s ‘im. Get ‘im, boys,” and a trio of scarred thugs charge out of the darkness, nets in hand. Ben is quickly entangled, but Cythera dances out of the way of the second net, only to be caught in the third.

The successful thug chuckles at his compatriot. “You missed, mate. Yer eyes go wanderin’?”

“Might’ve. It does seem a shame to waste ‘er along with ‘im,” he replies.

“Shut up and get to it,” the first one snarls.







[sblock=OOC]Thugs win surprise and initiative.

Surprise round: Thugs emerge from alleys at E2 & L3, and from around corner at L11. All thugs close to short range (D4, G5, E9).

Round 1: Thug 1 hits Ben with net, draws scimitar, 5 ft steps to melee. Thug 2 misses Cythera with net, draws a second net. Thug 3 makes a 5-foot step, hits Cythera with net, draws scimitar.

Ben and Cythera are *entangled*.

[sblock=Entangled]An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty on Dexterity, can move at only half speed, and cannot charge or run. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make a concentration check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the spell.

An entangled creature can escape with a DC 20 Escape Artist check (a full-round action). The net has 5 hit points and can be burst with a DC 25 Strength check (also a full-round action).[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Thug 1: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 2: Net in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 3: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.     [/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buildings to your left, walled estate to your right, small bridge over a canal ahead. Typical cobblestone road.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera comments off-hand, seemingly unworried at being entangled in a net, "I guess we should have been paying more attention." 









*OOC:*


Never dealt with nets before. To help me decide what to do, couple of questions:
Can you take 5ft step?
Will the net negate AoOs with her reach weapon?
With the net having 5HP, can she use a claw to attack it specifically?

Edit: I had not realized it was night time and dark.  Cythera has an Ioun Torch for illumination.





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action:* -
*Standard Action:* -
*Move Action:* -[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20(22) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch) -2 from Entangled
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop, Entangled (-2 Att/-4 Dex)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's not quite dusk, but the alleys are narrow and dark.  I probably shouldn't have called it 'darkness.'  More like 'deep shadows.'



RAW: "You can't take a 5-foot step if your movement is hampered, such as into a  square of difficult terrain, in darkness, or when blinded."  I think that being reduced to half speed counts as hampered, so it's *NO *5 foot step.
It doesn't say otherwise, so you still have AoOs.  *YES*.
It makes sense to me that the net can be attacked with any light slashing weapon, as if it were a grapple.  *YES*, it can be attacked with claws.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

Cythera decides that another cowardly ambusher ready with a second net is reason enough to put up with the damn thing's hampering effects for now.

"I will give you idiots one chance to runaway before I start carving you like stuffed pheasants."
 
Slicing out with her polearm she cuts into the the thug that got her with a net.  The cut is deep, but not her best work.  She dances away a few steps.

"Ben, withdraw and get behind me."









*OOC:*


Thanks, I probably use Claw attack later.  What's the AC of the net? Or is it a sundering maneuver? Cythera gets a bonus for those.





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking, telling Ben to go to B9
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Attack ; Glaive (1d20+7=23,  1d10+15=16)
*Move Action:* Move to C9
*AoO if applicable*: Glaive (AoO) (1d20+5=19,  1d10+15=17) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20(22) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch) -2 from Entangled
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop, Entangled (-2 Att/-4 Dex)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 25, 2012)

Ben pauses, his hand on the hilt of his dagger, then lurches to Cythera's side. "A follower of Serroth hides behind _no one_," he says, clearly somewhat offended.

"Ah! Bloody hell!" the wounded thug shouts. "The bird's got a bite!"

"Then _get _her, you sods!" the first thug shouts, charging in and stumbling on the slick cobblestones. His strike goes wide, but not before he draws a wicked wound from the glaive.

"I got her!" the second one says, dropping the net and drawing a scimitar. Unfortunately, in a comedy of poor coordination, he crashes into the third thug as he too charges in to swing at the warrior maiden. Neither scimitar comes close to its target.








[sblock=OOC]Ben may be a pitiful excuse for a warrior priest, but he's still got his pride. There's no way he's going to hide behind someone else. 

In other news, my thugs rolled a 1, 1, and a 3, so at the moment you're being attacked by the Three Stooges. Once again my GM dice are my players' best friends. As a result of aforementioned terrible rolls, I'm saying that they've screwed up their positioning and don't have the flank set up.  Note: if you want Thug 3 adjacent to you, I can put him there.  I am presuming you want him at striking distance.

FYI the net has an AC of 5.

[sblock=Entangled]An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty on Dexterity, can move at only half speed, and cannot charge or run. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make a concentration check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the spell.

An entangled creature can escape with a DC 20 Escape Artist check (a full-round action). The net has 5 hit points and can be burst with a DC 25 Strength check (also a full-round action).[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Thug 1: Scimitar in hand, grievously injured (15 damage), AC 15 (17, -2 charge).
Thug 2: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 3: Scimitar in hand, grievously injured (16 damage), AC 15 (17-2 charge).     [/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera chuckles at the priest's stupid pride, "Tactics, Ben, tactics.  I just wanted you to protect my flank and not get flanked yourself.  Lucky for you these jesters are foolish."
 
Dropping her polearm, the dragon disciple's craws spring forth, infused with arcane energy. She slashes the nets to pieces with one hand and steps clear of the entangling ropes.

She swipes at the uninjured one, but misses. 

Providing a flanking position for the priest, she steps in between the other two thugs whipping out her greatsword from over her shoulder.

Cythera smiles wickedly at the thug before her.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking, drop glaive at D8, grow claws
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Full Action:* Attack net; Claw vs. net (1d20+8=26, 1d4+5=6) & then attack Thug 2; 2nd Claw (1d20+8=10, 1d4+5=8)
*Move Action:* n/a
Free Action: 5ft step to D8 & Quick Draw Greatsword[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus, Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2012)

Ben fumbles with his pick, but instead of attempting to strike, raises it heavenward. "To her eyes the light of battle!" he shouts. Suddenly, the combat _changes_ for Cythera, and she sees with a strange clarity. Ben and the thugs appear to be moving in slow motion, their every action, every movement is obvious.

The enlightment comes too late to save Cythera from a wicked blow from the first thug, but she drifts effortlessly around the others' flashing steel.

"That hurt a bit, my pretty? I've got more o' that for you," the thug snarls, coughing blood and stepping around Cythera.









[sblock=OOC]Couldn't post yesterday. Things were nuts.

Ben draws his pick, but the net slows him down and he's not much of a combatant. Inspiring Command on Cythera instead.

Inspiring Command: Affected allies gain a +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, AC, combat maneuver defense, and skill checks for 1 round.​And we're making up for last round's terrible rolls. Thug 1 landed a sneak attack crit for 18 damage. Thug 2 would have hit, but the buff makes it a miss. Thug 3 just plain missed.


        *GM:*  Thug 1: Scimitar in hand, grievously injured (15 damage), AC 17.
Thug 2: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 3: Scimitar in hand, grievously injured (16 damage), AC 17.
Ben: Pick in hand, entangled, uninjured.
Cythera: 18 damage.     [/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is taken by surprise as the inexperienced priest wastes the tactical advantage she risked her neck to provide him.

Since he cannot be trusted in battle, she forgets the mid-combat chatter and gets serious about winning this battle on her own.

"Alright, lets _Dance_!"
 
Whirling around at her assailant that got her from behind, her large sword is barely blocked by the hastily thrown up scimitar to prevent decapitation.

Unable to thin their numbers again, she steps away from the other two hoping Ben will not leave her exposed once again.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Full Action:* Attack Thug 1; Greatsword (PA) (1d20+11=13,  2d6+15=24) -GAH! You got to be kidding me!  I hit and roll 1 for damage, I need 6 or better to hit, I miss. 
*Move Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* 5ft step to C7[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 30, 2012)

Ben moves next to Cythera, still hampered by the net. "In Serroth's name!" he cries.

"Heh, he thinks prayin's gonna save 'im," one of the thugs sneers. Two of the thugs move in, focusing on the clear threat of Cythera, while ignoring the priest who seems to be doing little more than yelling. One strike goes wide; one misses by a hair's breadth.

The third holds back for a moment to draw and drink a potion before stepping in. "Idiot! That's going to help against a blade like _that_!?" the first rogue shouts at him, clearly angered.








[sblock=OOC]Do not make the mistake of thinking Ben is combat effective. I crunched the numbers before determining his last move. The percent chance of Ben killing the thug was in the single digits. Without even considering the attack bonus, the "Ben buff" scenario averaged about 30% lower incoming damage than the "Ben attack" scenario. Ben can buff, and he can set up/block flanks (although not so much when he's entangled). Otherwise, he's a Weighted Companion Cube -- this is the Cythera show.


Ben continues Inspiring Command. Affected allies gain a +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, AC, combat maneuver defense, and skill checks for 1 round.

Thug 1 and Thug 2 move in and swing. Both miss, although the buff saved you on one. Thug 3 stands back and drinks a CLW potion before moving up, and is immediately cursed at by #1, since the 6 points of healing are not going to make a difference if the greatsword hits him.




        *GM:*  Thug 1: Scimitar in hand, grievously injured (15 damage), AC 17.
Thug 2: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 3: Scimitar in hand, severely injured (10 damage), AC 17.
Ben: Pick in hand, entangled, uninjured.
Cythera: 18 damage.     [/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera blocks a rogue's slash, turning the blade to prevent it from marking her skin some more.  She feints a slash at the one her right, but whirls the large sword over her head and changes its direction to slash down in the opposite direction.

The blade takes the badly wounded foe to her left in the throat, nearly severing his head from his shoulders.  Not once even taking her eyes away from the two remain thugs, she can tell her target is as good as dead by the feel of the cut.

"Too true.  _Vaerir cayosin_ enjoys drinking your blood and is very sharp."
 
Gripping the greatsword with both hands, the blood of her fallen foe slowly running dark crimson towards the hilt as she blade up in a guard position.

With a wicked smile she remarks, "Come, let me show _you_."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Attack Thug 1; Greatsword (PA/FF/Ins Cmd) (1d20+11=23,  2d6+15=21)
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Jan 31, 2012)

"Blood of my enemy, will of my Lord!" Ben says.

The second thug seems unconcerned by the loss of his companion. He swings, but doesn't come close to striking the warrior woman. "Guess we're splitting the bounty two ways, eh, Targo? Move around her." A moment later he becomes aware of a conspicuous absence to his right. "Uh, Targo?" He looks over his shoulder in time to see Targo disappear around the corner into an alley. "Oh sh--"








[sblock=OOC]Ben continues Inspiring Command.

Thug 1 is dead. Thug 2 attacks but misses. Thug 3 doesn't like the odds he's seeing now and withdraws. He ducks into the alley at L3. He is out of sight, but if you choose to pursue this round, he'll be at L1. 




        *GM:*  Thug 1: Dead (36 damage).
Thug 2: Scimitar in hand, uninjured, AC 17.
Thug 3: Scimitar in hand, severely injured (10 damage), AC 17, fleeing.
Ben: Pick in hand, entangled, uninjured.
Cythera: 18 damage.     [/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is disappointed that one broke and ran already.  But, that does not stop her from opening up the chest of the remaining one with the large sword as she whirls the blade around in a horizontal arch to blast past the rogue's too late scimitar.

"Your friend will not get away."
 
She pauses to see if her stoke finished her opponent.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Attack Thug 2; Greatsword (PA/FF/IC) (1d20+11=20,  2d6+15=20)
*Move Action:* Not yet - waiting result of attack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 1, 2012)

The thug staggers backward and collapses, a surprised look on his face.

        *GM:*  He's down.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera pursues after the last cowardly thug.

"Surrender and you might live!"
 
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Move Action:* Move to I6[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 1, 2012)

The fleeing thug doesn't reply; it's clear he's saving his breath to run.


[sblock=GM]The thug is going to quickly duck into a series of alleys, in which you will most likely lose him.

You have three options at the moment:

1. One standard action. However, if you slow down this much, you'll definitely lose him. If you cast or ranged attack, he'll be at 30'.
2. Chase scene: Opposed Dex checks to run him down. You can make a DC 15 K:Local check if you choose.  Success will give you a +2 on the Dex roll (taking shortcuts, guessing where he'll come out, etc.).  Missing the DC by 5 or more means you're mistaken and you'll automatically lose him.  Running him down will take several rounds, during which Ben will be unattended.
3. Let him go.

If you've got something else in mind, feel free to propose it.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera takes a few more steps after the coward, but then stops before really leaving the street.

_The pursuit of that one is possible, and I could potentially catch him.  But for what?  To interrogate?  No, we can heal the last one I took down and revive him for that._

She returns to Ben's side and helps him out of the net, saying, "Ben, we need to stop this one from dying.  I would like to know who sent them."
 
Regardless, she will begin checking the pockets of the unconscious thug while she waits.

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+5)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Third try at posting this.     

Cythera returns to help Ben as he attempts to struggle out of the web. "I'm sorry about my ... lack of participation. I'm more of a chaplain than a soldier." It's clear he's somewhat ashamed of his failings in this regard.

Suggesting that he heal the injured thug, Ben smiles. "I've always thought that prisoners were better than corpses, if only for the information they might give. Many in my order don't agree. To them, mercy is simply a form of cowardice. Elder Partially Righteous Reaver often says ... uh, never mind. I'm rambling. But I'm glad we're in agreement, in any case."

He raises his holy symbol and healing light washes over Cythera and one of the thugs -- the mostly decapitated leader being rather beyond the power of minor healing magics. The wounded thug struggles to consciousness. "Cor blimey, that was a close one. Thought I was a goner." He looks up to see Cythera and Ben standing over him. "Oh ... bugger."

"Enough for you. My guardian needs more," Ben says. He raises his symbol again, and the healing light does not touch the thug.

[sblock=ooc]Ben uses selective channelinng the second pass for the second pass. Thug is healed for 5 points, Cythera is healed for 8 points (total).

First post updated with stuff. Cythera will note that the chain shirts and scimitars are brand new -- unstained and unscratched, and the labels on the healing potions are quite new as well. The money pouch on the dead leader holds 80gp, but it's large, as if it were made to hold much more.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera thanks Ben, "Quite alright, Ben.  Tis my mistake for assuming you are a _Dancer _by trade.  Your healing powers are very much appreciated."
 
Pointing the tip of her greatsword at the prisoner's throat, she comments with a evil-looking quirk to her smile, "Now, you care to explain?  Who are you working for and why did you ambush us?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 3, 2012)

The thug has no qualms about giving up what he knows. "Whoa, whoa, easy missus! It was just a job, you know!? Some bloke with a hood said 'e wanted that gent dead or netted." He says with a nod to Ben. "There was a lot of money onna table, so's we didn't ask questions. If you want to know about the bloke, ain't much I can tell. 'E came into the Green Gull wearin' a hood an' a mask an' a cloak, and 'e was lookin' for someone to do a job for 'im. All I knows is 'e had a Barony accent, same as your friend there. That's it."

Ben shrugs. "Unfortunately, our faith makes enemies of people," he explains.  "Serroth is a god of war, and our priests are mercenaries. To us, war isn't personal, but to others .... it often is. Perhaps someone we once fought against saw my insignia and decided my death might be some sort of revenge. It's happened before. An occupational hazard, you might say."

From down the street comes a poilce whistle, and a well-dressed man comes running toward the combat scene with a sword in one hand and a bunch of flowers in the other. He spits the whistle out and says, "Commander Parsons, Venza Whitecloaks! Put your weapons down! What is going on here?" 

"Parsons!  We was minding our business when we was viciously assaulted by these two! Vell is dead!" the thug yells.

"Ahhh, Lucky Nim.  I recognize you now," the commander says, sheathing his sword. His pose becomes much less threatening. "That's quite an accusation, Nim.  Sadly for you, I'm not very inclined to believe it, seeing as I happen to _know_ you and Nine-Toes Vell."  He looks down at the corpse.  "Well, I _knew_ Vell, but it looks like we're closing his file.  Where's your other associate? What's his name, Pargo? Bargo?" 

He turns to Ben. "You're that priest of something that's been hanging around the adventurers in the Dunn Wright Inn." He says 'adventurers' in a tone similar to the way most people say 'vermin.'

"Serroth," Ben says.

"Serroth. Well, priest of Serroth, I'd advise you to avoid the company of adventurers." He shoots a glance to Cythera and then frowns at his flowers, which are somewhat the worse for his sprint. "But I can see that my advice comes too late ... for both of us. Can't I even have a night out with my lady without you people getting in the way?" he asks no one in particular.

Alerted by the commander's whistle, a Whitecloak patrol comes around the corner at a hustle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

With the authorities coming to take over, Cythera cleans her blade off on the thug's jerkin before sheathing it.  During which she comments wryly, "Commander, it is a pity you are so put out, but it was only a few days ago that I was among the adventurers saving Venza's citizens from roaming undead creatures that your people could not handle."
 
Picking up her glaive again, she cleans that on Nim's jerkin as well.  She figures it is obvious who the aggrieved party in this matter is, she it the one with a stab wound in her back.

Having shown the commander her obvious wound, she pulls out her healing wand and finishes the cleric's ministrations.  Then she uses a cantrip to clean up the blood from her person as well.

"Is there a reward for this miserable cur's head?"









*OOC:*


CLW (1d8+1=5); CLW (1d8+1=9) - 2 charges on her wand
Cast _Prestidigitation_

Metagaming: I am willing to forgo taking more than their money pouch, thunderstones, and potions, if the bounty on these guys covers the value of their armor and weapons.  Just giving you an option. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 44 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 4, 2012)

The patrol approaches as Parsons readies a reply, but he stops and exhales slowly. "Never mind. I'm not going to waste my evening arguing. On behalf of the Whitecloaks, let me assure you that all of Venza appreciates your service and dedication."

He turns to the patrol leader. "Sergeant, collect Nim here and throw him in a cell. And mop up what's left of Vell before any of the nobles see him, because I don't need Lord So-and-So in my office complaining about unsightly litter on the streets. After you've done that, take some men and go down to the Green Gull. There's a fair chance that their associate is stupid enough to go back to his usual stomping grounds. If you find him, arrest him."

As Cythera mentions a reward, Parsons snorts. "I'm afraid there's no bounty.  We've found that bounties only encourage certain unsavory types to run around the city and commit mayhem.  However, as the aggrieved party here, you will be entitled to restitution. Most likely, they'll have to forfeit their belongings, which you can collect tomorrow, when you _voluntarily_ come by the guard house to answer some routine questions. I trust I'm being clear?"


        *GM:*  I've already taken care of not having to cart the loot to the party. If there's something you want now, Parsons will shrug and let you take it. The questioning will be non-RP, offstage kind of thing, but Parsons does try to keep some kind of order in the city.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

With a casual nod, Cythera replies, "Of course, Commander.  We will see your tomorrow." She doesn't bother acknowledging the implication that adventurers would be running rampaging around as vigilantes if they offered bounties for criminal.
 
Content to collect the weapons and armor the following day, the bronze dragon disciple puts the potions, thunderstones, and money into her haversack.

Figuring their dealing with the whitecloaks at an end, Cythera turns to Ben.

"Since they are going to be delayed a bit in making it to the Green Gull, do you wish to spare some time to investigate ourselves?  We could be fashionably late to our engagement."









*OOC:*


Works for me, thanks. 

Knowledge Local (1d20+6=13) regarding Green Gull





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 44 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2012)

With the patrol working at his orders, the commander strides off, his bouquet shedding petals.  Cythera and Ben depart, but as she suggests heading to the Green Gull, a temple bell tolls the hour.  Ben winces.  "With that delay, I fear we're already well into 'fashionably late' and are fast approaching 'unforgivably late.'  Targo will wait; Dame Forenicci will not."

[sblock=The Green Gull]The Green Gull is a dockside tavern that serves as a gathering place for Venza's scum and villainy, sort of the evil twin of the Dunn Wright.  If you're looking for someone who'll investigate a crypt, you go to the Dunn Wright Inn.  If you're looking for someone who'll break some legs or you need a warehouse to "accidentally" burn down, you go to the Green Gull.

The Green Gull is named because the food is said to be so bad it could make a seagull sick.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods, "Very well, then.  Let us hurry along and impress the Dame."

"We can look into the other matter afterward." 

She can move at a faster pace, but will only hustle the cleric along if he desires.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 44 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 7, 2012)

Cythera and Ben make their way to the Forenicci manse, a walled estate on the d’Avorio side of the canal, not far from the diVetro bridge. Both the well-manicured garden and the gabled manor are impressive, which is no surprise given the rich ancestral holdings of the Foreniccis. A multitude of coaches are lined up along the street, most bearing the insignias of various noble families. That houses from both the Roses d’Avorio and the Roses di Sanguino are represented is testament to the influence that the Dame wields in social circles. One coach in particular stands out, however: a rough, unpainted, battered carriage bearing the mark of the Lower Guild. Compared to the richly decorated transports of the nobles, its appearance is practically scandalous.

A pair of Lower Guild sentries – dressed in ceremonial uniforms – guard the gate. They examine Ben’s invitation briefly before allowing entry onto the main grounds. From the gate, there is a short stroll up the path to the front door. Music and conversation can be heard from within.

The servant who came to the Dunn Wright Inn opens the door and takes Ben's invitation with a disdainful sniff. “Welcome to the Villa Forenicci,” he says, allowing the pair into the foyer with formal but deliberately minimal bow that manages to convey a fair amount of contempt. He frowns at the pair's weapons. “I regret to inform our honored guests that the Forenicci estate is not currently a _combat zone_, nor is it expected to become one in the _immediate _future. If it _were_, I am _sure_ my lady’s invitation would have made mention to that effect. Perhaps the master and the madame would care to _divest_ themselves of their _arsenals_ before entering?” He spares another brief glance at the invitation. “And how would our guests prefer to be announced?”

“Announced? What … I don’t…” Ben stammers.

Through the foyer, Cythera can see that some of the guests wear rapiers or daggers – most of a clearly ceremonial nature. Lower Guild guards stand unobtrusively at attention in the corners, their spears hooded.



[sblock=ooc]I will need the following rolls:

K:Local x2
K:Nobility x3
Perception x1
Diplomacy OR Perform:Act OR Intimidate, x1 (this will be your first impression as you’re announced)
You can leave whatever weapons and gear you'd like in a small room off to the side for the foyer. You'll be able to reclaim it before any action happens, scout's honor.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera had expected to check most of her weaponry at the door, keeping her personal weapons only.  Of course that definition is open to her interpretation.

She removes the haversack and places it alongside her polearm, chakrams, flail, morningstar, daggers, and longbow with quiver.  All that's left is a rapier on her belt and her finely crafted greatsword with the hilt visible over her shoulder.

Cythera glosses over the priest's stammering by answering for him, "You shall introduce him as Most Benevolent Seeker of Untold Bounties of  Esoteric Knowledge in Service of the Greater Glory of Our Lord Serroth  the Wondrous Bearer of the Thirsting Pick Upon the Holy Field of Battle  and the Slayer of the Unrighteous and the Cowardly.  Did you get all that or shall I repeat it?"

"For myself, I am his companion, Cythera e'Kiernan, descendent of Lord Morrolan and e'Vargach mrith Sveargith." 

She moves to stand alongside Ben for their entrance.

[sblock=Rolls]Take 10 on the perform (+12) for 22.
Perception (1d20+5=24)
Knowledge Local (1d20+6=17)
Knowledge Local (1d20+6=9)
Knowledge Nobility (1d20+6=13)
Knowledge Nobility (1d20+6=23)
Knowledge Nobility (1d20+6=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 9, 2012)

The servant merely nods as Cythera recites the titles. Ben takes off his weaponry, he quietly whispers, “Thank you.” During her disarmament, Cythera can hear fragments of several conversations in the main room. While the subjects range the typical gamut to be heard during a party, the names “Gabbiano” and “Boraga” keep being mentioned in tones of mischievous – and perhaps even malicious – glee. Cythera is unfamiliar with Gabbiano, but recognizes Boraga as a di Sanguigno family. House Boraga is the patron of the Miner’s and Quarrier’s Guild, and has a very dark reputation.

The servant ushers Ben and Cythera into the main room. “Announcing my lord Most Benevolent Seeker of Untold Bounties of Esoteric Knowledge in Service of the Greater Glory of Our Lord Serroth the Wondrous Bearer of the Thirsting Pick Upon the Holy Field of Battle and the Slayer of the Unrighteous and the Cowardly, and his companion my lady Cythera e'Kiernan, descendent of Lord Morrolan and e'Vargach mrith Sveargith.” Despite his condescending attitude, the servant is apparently quite capable when it comes to remembering names – he would have to be, given that his duties include announcing some very elaborately titled nobles on a regular basis.

The guests at the party are all sumptuously dressed and are mingling and conversing as party guests generally do. A string quartet plays unobtrusive chamber music, and servants glide through the crowd bearing trays of expensive hors d’oeuvres and wine.

Near the center of the room, Cythera sees an attractive woman dressed in a tight, elaborate black outfit at the center of a cluster of young men vying for her attention. It’s rather easy to recognize her as Cicci Boraga, one of the heirs of House Boraga. Cicci is well-known as a premier duelist, and the rapier she wears is obviously more functional than decorative. She also has a reputation for excessive viciousness: many supposedly non-lethal duels have ended with her opponents dead.

Enza Furros is also not hard to pick out: he’s clad in a simple red tunic, and has dressed (rather outrageously) in trousers instead of hose. He too is at the center of a cluster of men vying for his attention, although these men appear to be merchants and have business rather than courtship on their minds. Furros wears a sour expression, and is clearly not particularly happy to be here. As Ben is introduced, Furros looks up and grimaces, then shoots a brief glare across the room toward Dame Forenicci.

The dame smiles wickedly at Furros and then sweeps toward the door. “Benevolent, my dear boy! I’m so overjoyed that you’ve come! And for a country boy, you've certainly mastered 'fashionably late,' you rascal.” She offers her hand to Ben. 

“My lady,” he says, bowing and kissing her hand with only a small amount of awkwardness.

“Quite the ladykiller you are, Sir Benevolent,” she chuckles, causing Ben to redden slightly. “And who is your lovely companion? Cythera, was it? If Benevolent had remembered his manners, he would have introduced me as Dame Emiliana Forenicci of the house Forenicci, but you can call me Emi, dear. Everyone does. An interesting choice of attire, Lady Cythera,” her tone indicating that she’s rather pleased with the ensemble. “Not that I would have ever been able to fit into anything of that sort, even in my younger days. This bosom and … et cetera …” she says, indicating her waistline, “has always been, shall we say, rather _ample_.” She snickers as the discussion causes Ben to redden further.

The dame’s eyes twinkle as she takes Ben’s arm. “But I’m keeping you from the party, Benevolent! Come, let me introduce you to some of the guests. Is there anyone in particular you’d like to meet?”
















.. *Emiliana Forenicci* .......... *Cicci Boraga* ............ *Enza Furros* .........

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera remembers what Ben said in the beginning and takes note of Furros's reaction.  But, she keeps her attention focused on Dame Forenicci and smiles politely intending to ignore that man for now. 

"Thank you, Emi.  You are too kind.  Though, I must admit the lecherous dwarf who made the breastplate rather enjoyed the design too much, if you catch my meaning."

"I almost had gemstones for decorative nipples.  Can you imagine? Dreadful."

Moving alongside the Dame and Ben, she suggests, "Shall we meet the interesting lady over there in the center?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 44 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 10, 2012)

“You’d like to meet Cicci?” the dame asks, slightly surprised. She shrugs and grins. “Of course, dear. If that’s what you want. Let me introduce you.” Ben seems a bit flustered and allows himself to be led to the woman in black.

Cicci Boraga seems variously flirting with and belittling her circle of admirers. One of them seems to have suggested a hunting trip. She sneers at the idea. “Hunting? Oh, please. My cousin dragged me out hunting once. It was dreadful. All foresty and … green. It only got interesting when the boar managed to gut one of the grooms. I swear, he squealed louder than the stupid pig ever did.” She laughs at the memory. Seeing the dame approach, Cicci turns meet her. “Oh, hullo, Emi. Who’s this little morsel you’ve brought me? Some sort of librarian?” 

No longer enjoying Cicci's attention, several of her admirers turn to glare at Ben. Their irritation is not lost on Cicci, and with a passing smirk at Cythera, she presses forward, focusing their jealousy. “He is cute though. Pure, unspoiled … tender. I wonder what he’s like in the dark? Do you think a woman has ever properly trained him? I might have to take him home and find out.” She reaches out to touch his chest, but Ben takes a step backward, a look of pure loathing written plainly across his face.

In an instant, Cicci’s demeanor shifts from coy to snarling. “You lowborn—“
















.. *Emiliana Forenicci* .......... *Cicci Boraga* ........ *Benevolent Seeker* ...

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera puts a strong hand in the middle of the cleric's back to stop his retreat. Smiling at Cicci she says, "Oh come now, Lady Boraga. Trying to make sexual passes at a simple clergyman like Benevolent here is going to have that sort of reaction."

"Giving it any attention at all is unworthy of someone of your stature, don't you think?  Like picking on a servant you know cannot not stand up to you, eh?"

Though her words are mild and making a placating attempt at turning aside the bitch's anger, the dragon disciple's eyes are wary and hard.  She half expects she will need to draw her sword to protect her charge's honor from the duelist.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=19)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ben
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2012)

Violence is averted, but only barely, and possibly not for long.  Ben stops moving backward but he is unable to conceal his disgust.

With a barely disguised smirk, Emi uses the moment to disengage.  She pats Ben on the arm.  "I'll just leave you to get acquainted then, shall I?" she says, and withdraws to mingle with some guests who happen to be within eavesdropping distance of Cythera, Cicci, and Ben.

"So the pussycat can talk, can she?  Your mouse isn't much to look at, pussycat.  Neither are you.  You think you could stop some other cat who wanted to eat him up?"  Cicci's hand strays to the hilt of her rapier, but then she snorts.  "Nah, he's probably not worth it.  Neither are you."  















.. *Emiliana Forenicci* .......... *Cicci Boraga* ........ *Benevolent Seeker* ...

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks back at the noble woman with a raised eyebrow and a polite smile, "Indeed, milady. I am not worth your time to duel, that is for sure."

"I dance the Dance, but not for sport. When it comes to dealing with cats that need to be spayed, I tend to neuter them with decapitation."

She looks at Cicci with an appraising eye to determine more what she is dealing with for an opponent.  

_Judging by her attitude, she is likely a blustering buffoon. A truly great fighter need not boast or nor pick fights with inexperienced foes.  She must feel some doubt or inadequacy, or she would be confident without the need for validation of others. Of course she might just be a bitch._

Perception (1d20+5=19)_ - Appraising Cicci's abilities_
Knowledge Local (1d20+6=18)_ - Or is it this skill check?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ben
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2012)

Cythera sizes up Cicci, but simply looking at her, it's difficult to tell whether she's a duelist or not.  She's in shape, certainly, but there are no visible scars that one might expect of an experienced fighter.  On the other hand, Cicci certainly has access to expert beauticians and advanced healing magics which could easily mask or remove those things.  The only hint as to her degree of prowess is that the grip on her rapier does indeed look well-used.

Appearances aside, it's fairly well known that Cicci is a lethal duelist.  When she showed interest at an early age, House Boraga hired a disgraced Irthan captain to train her.  It's rumored that Cicci's love of dueling grew out of a love of blades, which in turn stemmed from a penchant for torturing small animals.

Cicci laughs cruelly at Cythera's comment.  "Decapitation's _quick_, pussycat.  You miss all the fun that way.  Now, are you done boring me?"


[sblock=ooc]That knowledge comes from the K:Noble check you made on the way in.[/sblock]











.......*Cicci Boraga* ........ *Benevolent Seeker* ...

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera stands with her hands clasped behind her, shrugging politely.  She feels no need to even reply to the insufferable woman's barb.

She replies, "I do not think that is possible, milady.  Very well, we shall trouble you no more."

Turning away, she puts a hand on Ben's shoulder to guide him around and she remarks aside, "It turns out she was not as interesting as I thought. Let us move around and get some refreshments."









*OOC:*


I was hoping to get an idea of her CR, sort of like rolling Knowledge to reveal special qualities of a monster. But, that's okay, we can move along. I am having fun. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ben
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2012)

Ben grimaces but manages to say, "It's been a pleasure, my lady."  As soon as he is out of earshot of Cicci he snarls, "_That_ is the most _vile_ creature I have ever met."  He looks as though he wants to spit on the floor, but restrains himself.

He takes a deep breath.  "I apologize for losing my composure.  I will try not to let it happen again.  Where to now?"


[sblock=ooc]First things first: Please make a DC 12 Sense Motive check.  If successful, Cythera will notice a slightly out of shape, middle-aged male noble trying to discretely gesture for a private conversation.  Or at least an out-of-the-way conversation.  It's impossible to determine any more than that, however.  If you miss him or don't choose to take him up, you can try to engage Emi or Furros, or you can mingle and see what comes up.  There are male and female, merchants and nobles.  The rolls you made initially cover who you recognize, so you've got all the information you're going to get for the moment.

In regards to special abilities, Knowledge gets pretty fuzzy, RAW.  As I read it, K:Local only tells you she's a human -- might be wrong on this, though.  I also dislike giving out this kind of information for Perception, as I think Perception is already way too powerful.  However, going off the initial K:Noble roll, you would probably put Cicci at a CR 3-4 in a straight-up fight.  Given that she's a rapier specialist, she would be slightly more challenging in a formal duel.[/sblock]  







...... *Benevolent Seeker* ...

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Nodding in response to Ben's appraisal, Cythera only says, "Not to worry, Ben.  She is not worthy of your ire, nor up to my level of expertise.  Put her out of your mind."

Cythera fails to notice the older gentleman trying to catch their attention.  Steering Ben through the crowd of merchants and other nobles, she engages in some meaningless conversation and exchanges of pleasantries for about 15 minutes as they make a circuit of the guests.

They pay no attention to Furros, preferring that he stew as Cythera assumes an attitude that he doesn't even exist and is not worthy of their time.

Finally, she and Ben are standing near Emi, a mostly untouched goblet of wine in her hand. 

Catching the Dame's eye, she remarks, "Well, milady, this is quite the party you have going here."

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> First things first: Please make a DC 12 Sense Motive check.
> 
> In regards to special abilities, Knowledge gets pretty fuzzy, RAW.  As I  read it, K:Local only tells you she's a human -- might be wrong on  this, though.  I also dislike giving out this kind of information for  Perception, as I think Perception is already way too powerful.  However,  going off the initial K:Noble roll, you would probably put Cicci at a  CR 3-4 in a straight-up fight.  Given that she's a rapier specialist,  she would be slightly more challenging in a formal  duel.



Sense  Motive (1d20+6=9) - Oops.  Though noticing something would appear to be Perception, Sensing Motives  is to determine truthfulness and counter Bluff. But either way, the  roll fails since her Perception is +5. Too bad, I was interested in finding what that was all about. 

K: Local can be used to determine special abilities of humanoids,  probably based on that initial roll.  Meta-game wise, the CR was what I  was trying to get a sense of and probably would have gotten it based on her reputation.

However, to talk shop. 
I think Perception is right on target for what I was role-playing to figure out; an overall assessment of Cicci's abilities in comparison to Cythera.  Though I probably did not explain it and I am thinking in terms of RL and then looking at the dice roll to go along with it.

In RL a professional can sense or see their own. Such as good athlete can size up someone by looks and their movement fairly quickly, this is something I have first hand knowledge of.  I play volleyball at a collegiate level, and I can tell with about 75-90% accuracy whether someone is in the same ballpark of ability within those first 30 seconds.  If that person happens to be a recreational player they will have no idea what it is I am seeing, they cannot even relate since they don't play at that level. 

I have met guys that are a level above, playing semi-pro to pro and I can also spot the difference between them and me.  It is much harder to tell, but from their point of view I imagine it is easy for them to see downwards in my direction.

I use sports as an example, but I could(and still can) do the same thing in the military. When seeing other guys in their civilian clothes, I could still tell that they were in the military and most of the time if they were an officer or enlisted.  After a few moments of conversation, I could even tell if they were Navy, Marine, Army or Air Force if I had not guessed already by just looking at them.

While this is a game, there is some food for thought. 

However, given what you told me about her CR, role-playing on both sides was right on target.  Cicci has got a chip on her shoulder and is a chump with something to prove. Cythera is good and knows it, she doesn't need to prove it to anyone.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ben
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2012)

Cythera and Ben find the dame is in the company of a portly merchant in a red suit.  "Cythera, Benevolent, it's good to see you again! I do try to make each evening interesting, you know.  You've been enjoying it so far,  I trust? I should mention, Signor Franco and I were just discussing you. I hope you don't mind."

"A pleasure to meet you, madam ... and sir," he says with as much of a bow as his girth allows. "Emi did tell me you're interested in building a mission to ... Serrond, was it? You know, I fancy myself a patron of religion. Perhaps we might discuss an endowment some evening?"

"A ... really? I'd be honored, Signor Franco," Ben says, obviously surprised by the man's generosity.


[sblock=OOC]K:Local 18 and Sense Motive 12 and for this one. If you make the K:Local, consider the Sense Motive an automatic success as well.

[sblock=Info for successful rolls]K:Local tells you that Franco is known to ... enjoy the company of young men. Sense Motive tells you that his intentions toward Ben are less than gentlemanly, which is obvious if you were expecting it.

Ben appears to have failed this particular Sense Motive check.[/sblock]



_Though noticing something would appear to be Perception, Sensing Motives is to determine truthfulness and counter Bluff._

Sense Motive is also used for detecting secret messages (admittedly, RAW talks about messages you weren't supposed to notice). The noble in question was trying to get Cythera's attention without alerting the rest of the crowd, so Sense Motive seemed slightly more appropriate than Perception. However, in general, if it's a toss-up between Perception and any other skill, I will choose whatever is not Perception. Perception gets used too much.



_K: Local can be used to determine special abilities of humanoids, probably based on that initial roll. Meta-game wise, the CR was what I was trying to get a sense of and probably would have gotten it based on her reputation._

_I think Perception is right on target for what I was role-playing to figure out; an overall assessment of Cicci's abilities in comparison to Cythera. Though I probably did not explain it and I am thinking in terms of RL and then looking at the dice roll to go along with it._

The personal examples you described relied less on Perception than Knowledge. The difficulty is not in observing the clues, but in knowing which clues to observe. Otherwise, "ability to identify good volleyball players" would track to "good eyesight" rather than "familiarity with volleyball." However, that does convince me that K:Local would have given you a CR.



_However, given what you told me about her CR, role-playing on both sides was right on target. Cicci has got a chip on her shoulder and is a chump with something to prove. Cythera is good and knows it, she doesn't need to prove it to anyone._

Keep in mind that CRs were designed for a party of 4. Cythera is essentially flying solo, so her effective AP is running 1-2 levels lower than her actual level of 6. If Cythera is going to whip out the greatsword, Cicci would drop fairly easily (barring some good but not unreasonable rolls on Cicci's part). In a 1v1 dueling situation, Cicci would _not_ be a pushover.[/sblock]













.. *Emiliana Forenicci* ..... *Benevolent Seeker* ..... *Signor Franco* ........

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles and replies to Emi, "So far it has been interesting."

She nods in acknowledgement of the man, "Good evening, Signor."

"Does the clergy always discuss such things over dinner and wine, after busines hours?" She asks with an innocent expression, yet knowing that her question is putting the man somewhat on the spot so perhaps Ben will catch on.

[sblock=OOC]Tired today, hard to post IC. 
K: Local & Sense Motive (1d20+6=10,  1d20+6=24)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 16, 2012)

"Oh, they sometimes do," Franco answers unabashedly.  "It often depends on how interested they are in an endowment.  Sometimes a deal requires working some very late hours."

"Oh ..."  Ben says, as the subtext suddenly becomes clear.  "Oh!  Uh, well, I appreciate your offer, Signor Franco.  I will be sure to take it under advisement."

Emi chuckles, obviously amused by the exchange.  She pats Cythera on the arm, and gives her a knowing wink.  "Now, I suspect you came over because something was on your mind.  Do tell me all about it."


[sblock=GM]Ben got it on the reroll, with a little help from aid another.[/sblock]















.. *Emiliana Forenicci* ..... *Benevolent Seeker* ..... *Signor Franco* ........

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera uses a minor cantrip, casually like it is no big deal, and chills her wine.  Replying to Emi, "To be honest, Dame. Nothing special is on my mind, only looking out for my charge here to ensure he is not seduced by poofdas or skewered by insecure duelists."

"Though, I am intentionally steering us away from Furros.  I don't imagine he is keen on us ignoring his nobleship."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Is that last comment for Emi's ears only, or is Cythera saying it in front of Franco?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


For Emi, I was assuming Franco has moved along.


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It's 8AM and I'm getting home for the first time in 36 hours.  Can't update now.  Need sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries mate, I am catching up on things.


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2012)

Cythera pitches her voice so that the merchant cannot hear, causing the dame to giggle. She swats Cythera on the arm playfully. "These things happen at my parties, dear. There's no excitement without a hint of danger, wouldn't you say?" 

A middle-aged nobleman joins the small cluster of people. "Signor Franco! I've been looking for you. How is your business doing?"

"Quite all right ... quite all right, Umberto. Is it true you're getting back into shipping? I must say, I regret that you got out of it. I've been contracting with the Uffitze brothers, and their whole organization is nothing short of incompetent, frankly. They're less than eighty percent on-time. My customers are starting to complain."

"Dreary business conversations? Really!" Emi says, taking mock offense. "And before you've even introduced yourself. Cythera, Benevolent: this gentleman is Umberto Gabbiano, head of house Gabbiano."

"A pleasure," he says, bowing low.


[sblock=ooc]Another Sense Motive check, 14 this time.

[sblock=Success]Gabbiano would like to speak with you privately.
[sblock=Success by 5 or more]Gabbiano is trying very hard to keep this information from Emi.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

















.. *Emiliana Forenicci* ..... *Benevolent Seeker* ..... *Signor Franco* ........ *Umberto Gabbiano* ..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles in response to Emi, "Well, I am trained in the _Dance_."

Having caught an indication that this nobleman wants to speak with her privately, she returns his greeting with an arched eyebrow in curiosity.  Returning his bow with a brief bow of her own, "Good evening, Lord Gabbianno."

Not realizing that he is hiding his desire for a private conversation from Dame Forenicci, Cythera stands expectantly taking a sip from her chilled wine glass.  She gives Ben a nudge to catch his attention so he doesn't wander off on her.

Sense Motive (1d20+6=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 22, 2012)

The conversation continues briefly and without any particularly exciting content. Franco and Gabbiano agree to meet to talk business later and depart, and Emi the social butterfly flits off to attend to other guests. After a minute or two, Cythera will notice Lord Gabbiano unobtrusively duck outside, to the veranda.











.. *Benevolent Seeker* .. *Umberto Gabbiano* ..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

With the Lord Gabbianno heading towards the veranda without speaking what's really on his mind, Cythera mentions to Ben out the side of her mouth in a low tone, "Ben, let us adjourn to the veranda, I believe the head of House Gannianno wishes a private word."

With Ben accompanying alongside, the bronze dragon disciple has her hands clasped behind her back as she casually follows after the nobleman.  Standing outside among the stars, she looks upwards and remarks, "Pleasant evening isn't it, milord."

She stands looking out at the view, being nonchalant about Umberto's desire to speak privately with them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2012)

Lord Gabbiano looks around furtively. “Good evening, my lady and sir. I apologize for the cloak-and-dagger routine, but…”

He rubs the bridge of his nose. “I’m sorry. You’re coming into the middle of a great deal of history, and I’m not sure how much time we – or at least I – have to discuss it. I wished to meet you alone because I hope to make you an offer, and I have no doubt you’ll want an explanation and some time to consider it. Unfortunately, Dame Forenicci likes to … accelerate events, shall we say. If she saw us talking privately, she’d be hurrying to whisper in the wrong ears at this very moment.

“Let me start with the explanation before I get to the offer. House Boraga and House Gabbiano have a history, and it is not a friendly or pleasant one. Some time ago, House Gabbiano fell on hard times, largely due to the … appetites of my late brother. We’ve recently begun to recover. Naturally, House Boraga would rather we didn’t.

“Dame Forenicci knows that I need to re-establish contact with the merchants of Venza, so she invited me to tonight’s party. Of course, her help is always a two-edged sword: she’s invited two of the younger Boragas as well. You’ve met Cicci; Abbandando is lurking around here somewhere as well. Both of them are looking to be named the next heir, and a good way to impress the Dame Boraga would be to bring misfortune on House Gabbiano, either by embarrassment or by injury.

“Which brings us to Dame Forenicci’s grand plan for a memorable party. The nobles have come because they know there will be entertainment. The merchants have come because the nobles will be here. _I’ve_ come because because the merchants will be here. The Boragas have come to embarrass me, at the very least. Dame Forenicci has contracted with the Lower Guild for the evening’s security, because the Whitecloaks tend to put a stop to duels, and she’s even managed to get Enza Furros here in the bargain. And the entertainment? That will be some sort of very public and memorable altercation between Houses Gabbiano and Boraga.

“It’s a trap, you understand, but for the good of my house, I had no choice but to walk into it.”

Ben nods. “I am in a similar position, sir. But go on.”

“Truly? Then I wonder which of us she intended to be the main event. But this brings me to my offer: I saw your exchange with Cicci earlier, and it seems there was little love lost between you. Left to her own devices, she’s likely to find some pretext to challenge me to a duel.” He looks down at his waistline. While not as overweight as Signor Franco, Lord Gabbiano is middle-aged and more than a little out of shape. “I fear it will end badly for me. If there were any way to turn the tables, either on Cicci or on Abbandando, who I assure you is no better than his sister … I would be in your debt.”











.. *Benevolent Seeker* .. *Umberto Gabbiano* ..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Having met Cicci, Cythera has a look of distaste on her face when Umberto talks about her.

"Sir, that little bitch is not a true warrior.  I am a battle dancer and not a duelist. A fact even her wee intelligence picked up on, methinks."

"While she may wish to pick a fight with you, I have no doubt she would try to do so for her own sick amusement, she would not be able to do so should she be beaten in another dance beforehand."

"However, I already dissuaded her from taking a try at Ben, it would hardly appear fitting for me to pick a fight with her now."

Taking a glance at her employer, she continues, "How bad do you wish out of this situation? If I were to intervene, Ben would have to approve."

"Since I am not a duelist, I do have a few questions."

"If she were to challenge you, would you be able to defer to your own champion instead?  Second, as the one being challenged, do you get to choose the dueling conditions and weapons?"

"I wear this little sticker, but given a choice, I would prefer to Dance with my sword or without weapons at all." At the mention of no weapons, she gives Ben a conspiratorial wink as he has already seen the work with her claws.

"Though if you wish to deal with the brother, I will need to know more about him."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2012)

Ben frowns. "With all due respect, Lord Gabbiano, you're asking us to fight your battle when we have a battle of our own." He considers this, and with a glance to Cythera he says, "Although this is war, of a sort, and we of Serroth are mercenaries. And if we -- or I suppose I should say _you_ -- are successful, the attention might help our cause. There is risk, but it might be rewarded."

He turns back to Gabbiano and shrugs. "I'll have to leave the decision to Cythera."

Lord Gabbiano nods. "I understand, but I hope you agree," he says to Cythera. "Regarding Cicci, if she challenges me directly, I would most likely be able to select a champion. The code of conduct with respect to duels is complex and unwritten, but as long as I am not clearly the aggressor, there are any number of ways to defer to a proxy without loss of face.  But changes of weapon are frowned upon, usually.  Duelists use rapiers.


"Abbandando ... Abbandando paints himself as the perfect gentleman -- a poet, a dancer, a connoisseur of wine, women, and song . He can be charming as long as he's getting what he wants." He shakes his head with a look of disgust. "Underneath, he's vile. If even a third of rumors are true, he's worse than his sister."

Lord Gabbiano looks apologetic. "I realize I'm asking you to makes some rather vicious enemies."













.. *Benevolent Seeker* .. *Umberto Gabbiano* ..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods in understanding at Ben's reluctance.

"Enemies in this city are not something I would enjoy collecting.  I am a _Dancer _and care not for fencing and playing games with swordplay."

"Ben, take my rapier, please. We will return it to my other gear. Seeing as my dueling weapon is my sword, if we end up tangling with this woman, I want her to have no mistake which weapon I will use."

"If she wants to _dance _with me, it will be under my terms."

She unbuckles the rapier from her waist and hands it to Ben to wear until they put it with her other weapons.

With a sly smile, she continues, "Now, I do have another idea.  If the siblings are squabbling about being the heir apparent.  Then perhaps befriending Abbandando will give me the approval to eliminate his rival."

"But sir, I am not a charity.  I was hired to protect Ben from harm.  If Cicci were to come after him, I would deal with her.  However, I have no such arrangement with you..." The bronze dragon disciple settles in to begin the haggling and bargaining of an agreement.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=25) _- To negotiate_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 1, 2012)

Lord Gabbiano pales slightly as Cythera puts away her rapier.  "By the gods!   I'm not ... I'm not asking for an assassination!"  He rubs the bridge of his nose.  "I realize that things are rough-and-tumble outside the city, but this is polite company."  He pauses, and then adds, "_Somewhat_ polite company, at any rate.  There are rules.  Or at least the apparance of rules.  Perhaps you would be better to approach Abbandando.  If you are a dancer as you say, you might find a way to deal with him bloodlessly."​ 
He shakes his head.  "You must understand: I will not pay for murder.  But if you succeed in embarrassing the Boragas, you would have my gratitude.  And I would be happy to present you with this rapier."  He motions to the jewelled weapon he's wearing inexpertly on his belt.  "I had it made recently, but frankly, I do not like wearing it, and I'd prefer to be rid of the thing."

[sblock=GM]The rapier is a clearly a MWK item, and it's been inlaid with precious gems and metals to increase its value.  It would be a reasonable payment.[/sblock]











.. *Benevolent Seeker* .. *Umberto Gabbiano* ..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is nonplussed about Gabbiano's reluctance, "If she wishes to play in the game, she must buy a ticket and therefore accept the results.  That is not an assassination, it is her choice.  Lord Gabbiano, I believe she is a killer at heart and will do the same."

"But, if she wishes, I will accept a duel that will not be to the death and whack her upside the head with the flat of my sword.  I could then put her over my knee and spank her like a child, perhaps?"

"That would be sufficient to embarrass her, I should think.  She either refuses my terms and backs down.  Or, she faces me and I end up knocking her out."

She inspects the rapier with an appraising eye. During which she continues, "Abbandando's supposed goal to eliminate his rival, will likely be satisfied by just embarrassing Cicci as well.  I would doubt that he will want to see her killed in a duel. It is probably best to play them off each other somehow and get them both in the same scheme."

"Shall we go meet the popinjay? I am sure he will find me interesting and possibly a challenge." The bronze dragon disciple doesn't move from the balcony yet, letting Lord Gabbiano decide if they need the privacy yet.

Appraise (1d20+2=15)_ - for the rapier's value_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2012)

"There's no doubt that she's a killer, my lady. But that's the difference between her house and mine. There will be a day when she finally runs out of grace and luck, and on that day, I will shed no tears for her. But for the honor of my house, I would not have her blood on my hands."​ 
Ben shrugs. "I agree with my guardian, my lord. If Cicci Boraga chooses to wage war, then she should be prepared for the consequences."​ 
Lord Gabbiano sighs. "Then perhaps it is I who is unprepared for the consequences of war. But my decision stands."​ 
"Regarding Abbandando, there is little love lost between the Boraga children. You'll likely find him receptive to a scheme that would embarrass Cicci, and vice versa. Assuming, of course, that their sibling's failure will not reflect badly on House Boraga and that their own role will not be made public. I'm afraid I cannot introduce you, however. It would be deeply suspicious, at best. He would be immediately on guard."

Lord Gabbiano motions Cythera into the shadows near a window, where bright lighting inside means that she and Ben can see in, but the partygoers cannot see out. "There, in the white ruffled shirt and dark jacket.  If you wish to engage him, I warn you: do not be fooled by his youth."


[sblock=GM]Without actually handling it, it's tough to say exactly. Best guess is in the 1000-1500g range.[/sblock]













.. *Benevolent Seeker* .. *Umberto Gabbiano* ... *Abbandando Boraga*..

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera takes a peek at the popinjay and comments softly, "I appreciate the advice.  Thank you."

"Ben, I think we shall arrange a casual meeting with him to see how he reacts.  I am not much of an actor, but playing a woman might be all the skill I need."

She gives the young cleric a wink after stating the obvious about her gender.  Instead of heading to see Abbandando straight away, she bids Lord Gabbiano farewell and escorts Ben to drop off her rapier first.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2012)

No one seems to pay much attention as Cythera and Ben slip back into the party. Cicci remains at the center of her knot of male admirers. Abbandando reclines on a couch across the room, a glass of wine in his hand. He watches the party disinterestedly while a thin, attractive young blonde woman sits nearby, occasionally making a brief remark and receiving a one or two word response from the young lord. 

Dame Forenicci has linked arms with Enza Furros and is happily chattering at him, to his clear dismay. Signor Franco and several other merchants with similar physiques have clustered by the doorway to the kitchen and are busy emptying the servants platters before they get three steps into the room. When Lord Gabbiano enters a few minutes later, he makes his way over to them, presumably to discuss business. Both Abbandando and Cicci watch the lord with predatory intent.

Ben nods at Cythera.  He fails to blush this time, most likely as his attention is clearly taken by Furros.  "Yes, of course," he replies distractedly.  "Where to?"






.. *Benevolent Seeker* . 
.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles conspiratorially to Ben and comments softly, "First we keep ignoring that Furros guy.  Don't give him the time of day."

"Meanwhile, we are going to go fishing for our poop-in the jay."

She uses her minor cantrip to make her breastplate sparkle a bit as it catches the light with some additional colors.  And she conjures up a pleasant scent de female for the noble's benefit when she gets near.

Cythera uses some elegant and graceful dance steps, interwoven into her natural stride as she positions herself within Abbandando's line of sight as he follows Lord Gabbiano. While chattering meaninglessly with Ben, she gives her target a lingering glance and a mischievous smirk before whirling away to feign ignoring the man.

_OOC: Use Prestidigitation & Take 10 on Perform (+12)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2012)

Abbandando's attention and interest is clearly drawn to the battle dancer. A minute or two later, his companion approaches Cythera and Ben. Her expression is slightly unfocused and her eyes are a bit vacant. It's difficult to tell whether she's under the influence of some sort of narcotic, or whether she's just not that bright. Possibly both.

"Hi, my name is Brynna?" she says, talking slowly. "We've never seen you at one of Emi's parties before? 'Dando wanted to talk to you? Maybe you could come have a drink with us?" She gestures over to the couch where Abbandando is still sitting, his expression somewhere between a smirk and a leer.













*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ........... Brynna .........*

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera takes another glass of wine from the tray of a passing waiter and replies, "Good evening.  I cannot say that I have been to one of these parties before."

Taking her time before answering she almost pretends that she did not hear the question for a few moments.  Judging that the stoned woman was about to ask again, Cythera replies nonchalantly, "I suppose we can spare 'Dando some time.  We shall be there shortly."

Not wanting the noble to think she really care about speaking to him, she casually strikes a meaningless conversation with a merchant for a few minutes first.

Then she nods to Ben that they should go talk to the popinjay.

She approaches and greets the man, "Good evening. Your friend said you wished to entertain me and my friend."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2012)

Abbandando doesn't rise from the couch, but he does greet the pair -- or at least Cythera -- with a mostly friendly leer.  "I'd be more than happy to _entertain_ you any time, my lady," he says, without bothering to glance at Ben.  "You had a bit of an altercation with my sister earlier, I noticed.  I'll understand if she wasn't to your liking.  She's an ... acquired taste.  Care for a seat?  Ryssa, go fetch some wine for us.  Take the farmer with you."

Brynna blinks slowly.  "Brynna?  My name's Brynna?" she says.

Abbandando waves the correction off.  "Rynna, Ryssa, whatever.  I'll have a glass of white."

Brynna stands up and looks uncertainly to Ben, clearly struggling to form a coherent thought.













*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ........... Brynna .........*

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera glances at Ben and winks to disarm his potential ire at being sent away and thought a hayseed.

"I will have to pass on sitting on your couch, for obvious reasons." She gestures at the large sword strapped to her back that would get in the way of her lounging on the couch.  Instead she sits on a low-backed chaise lounge chair where she can recline on her side against the arm rest.





Casually, Cythera replies about Cicci, "Your sister? Oh, you mean the one who likes to play with her rapier.  She was of no concern to me."

"My companion needs to stay with me.  I am his escort and cannot stay without him.  Ben, go ahead and sit here."

Curling her legs under her, she makes room for the cleric to sit on the foot of the lounger. She gives the noble a mischievous smile, "If I might say, you don't exactly look like you are enjoying yourself.  Even with your sibling in attendance, no?"

She doesn't pay much attention to the stoned girl as she goes to fetch more wine.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=20)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2012)

Ben ignores Abbandando and sits on the chaise without saying a word.  The priest doesn't seem to be having the same reaction to the young lord as he did to Cicci.  

Brynna looks back and forth between Ben and Abbandando several times before finally going off to search for wine.  Abbandando smirks at the seating arrangements but continues to ignore Ben.  "You could take the sword off, you know.  Or are you afraid I'll bite?  If you wanted, we could ask Ryssa to watch over your farmboy.  I'm sure he'd be fine."

As Cythera mentions enjoying himself, Abbandando's eyes involuntarily flick to Gabbiano.  "Not yet, no.  The evening's entertainment has not yet begun in earnest, and my sister, as you've obviously noticed, is rather boorish.  I get quite enough of her back at the estate.  Why, is there an activity you'd like to propose?"









*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ..* 
.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera chuckles and gives him a flirting look, "I am sure you won't bite.  At least not out of malice anyway." 

However, she makes no move to remove her sword or indicate that Ben should leave.

Taking a sip of her chilled wine, Cythera asks, "What is the evening's entertainment, if you don't mind me asking? Perhaps you have your own proposal in mind to spice things up, no?"









*OOC:*


Hmmm, so far I got nuthin for a plan. I hoping for lightning to strike and help me out. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2012)

Abbandando laughs. "Clearly it's your first time at one of Emi's parties if you must ask about the entertainment. She's arranged for some sort of drama to play out. Fortunes will be lost, dreams crushed, names dragged through the mud, reputations destroyed." His eyes flick to Gabbiano again, before he returns his attention to Cythera. 

"Or did you mean entertainment of the more mundane sort? There will be dancing soon enough, and then dinner, and then wine and more dancing until some lord decides to favor us with a reading of some of his dreadful poetry. That is a fine time to leave, generally.


"Sadly, Ryssa is a dreadful dancer -- far more suitable as a partner for a swineherd than an expert such as myself. She moves like a wet rag. I'm afraid I might have to look for a different partner tonight, or else be confined to this couch, comfortable as it is." 

        *GM:*  If Cythera is stuck, there are NPCs she could ask for advice.  Also, if I wasn't clear before, helping Gabbiano is optional.     











*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ..* 

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera raises am eyebrow at the mention of Emi's machinations and inquires, "Some special plans?  I see, that should be interesting to watch.  Taking bets on who her victim or victims will be?" 

Gracefully, she sips her wine again.  Though she is an excellent dancer, far better than average, she is not the type to offer herself as a partner for the fop.  _If he wants his sorry arse off the couch, he will have to ask me.
_ 








*OOC:*


Yeah, I could probably ask Emi. Other than is little side thing, I had no other plans outside of waiting for something to happen.  I am just role-playing until that does. Not complaining, just saying. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 12, 2012)

"The entertainment?" Abbandando asks.  He glances rather deliberately at Ben.  "I wouldn't know.  Not to change the subject, but that armor is a rather bold fashion statement.  Tell me, can you move easily in it, for a dance perhaps?  And if you're interested, I've heard there is a dwarven smith who might accessorize it for you."

[sblock=GM]There's Ben as well, and Franco was friendly enough.

I've haven't pushed the main event because it is a point of no return.  I wanted to make sure you'd done everything you wanted to do before that.[/sblock]











*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ..* 

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera chooses to ignore the implication that Ben is a target. After all, she feels she is here to prevent just that.

Brushing off an imaginary speck of dust from her the gleaming mithral curve of her armored left breast, drawing the noble's attention to it, she remarks off-hand, "Oh I met the lecherous cur that you speak of. Egah, he wanted to inset gems for nipples. The _thought_. Way too gaudy."

"The breast plate is amazingly lightweight and not very hampering to my _dancing _at all.  I am an excellent partner, but do tell.  Are you skilled enough to handle it?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 13, 2012)

Abbandando snaps his fingers to draw the attention of a servant.  He whispers briefly in the man's ear, and though the words can't be made out, the tone is dark.  The servant turns pale and hurries off to the musicians' stage.

The young lord turns back to Cythera, all smiles.  "If you doubt my prowess, then let me demonstrate my skills.  Something tells me the dancing is about to start."  As if on cue, the music changes from light chamber music to something faster and more commanding -- Cythera recognizes the opening strains of a popular Irthan waltz.

For the first time, Abbandando stands, and then offers his hand to the battle dancer.  "Shall we?"










*.. Benevolent Seeker .. Abbandando Boraga ..* 

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera uncoils her legs and rises from the lounge chair, bidding Ben to wait there where she can keep and eye on him.  She gives him a reassuring pat on the shoulder and a smile.

Taking the noble fop's hand, she gracefully accompanies him to the dance floor, "I am eagarly awaiting to be impressed."

Actual dancing as opposed to her battle dancing, is well within her range of expertise, hardly breaking a sweat to put forth a passable performance.  She looks for an opportunity to gracefully position herself where Abbandando will have to make a clumsy misstep to keep from crashing into her or someone else.

_OOC: Take 10 on Performance Dance (+12)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A poop-in-jay 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Apparently, Enworld ate my reply from yesterday.  Will repost.


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2012)

Abbandando stumbles slightly, but quickly recovers. His eyes harden as certain things suddenly become clear to him, and he whispers savagely, “So that’s how it is? Fine, let’s dance. Then afterwards, you’ll tell me who you work for. Tessio? Clemenza?” He spins Cythera, attempting to knock her into a passer-by, but she avoids the collision.

Around them, the party guests fall silent and look at the dancing partners. They’re aware that _something_ is happening, but no one is yet sure exactly _what_.

[sblock=GM]We’re going to go to a modified Performance combat, unless Cythera chooses to disengage now or do something completely different. This will take a couple rounds at least.

Rounds will go like this:

1. Choose whether to ‘cheat’ – whether you’re going to actively attempt to trip or just try to unbalance through normal dance moves.
a. If you fight fair, make a DC 22 dance check.
b. If you want to play dirty, make a DC 17 dance check. Then make a Bluff OR Stealth check to conceal the cheating from the audience. I’m not disclosing the DC of the Bluff/Stealth check yet.​2. If the dance check was successful, Cythera has made Abbandando look bad. He’s stumbled or mis-stepped – anything short of knocking him on his ass. Then roll 1d20+3 to see if she got audience favor. ​Abbandando is going to be playing by the same rules. Cythera has initiative. The checks will require rolls – no taking 10.[/sblock]







*. Abbandando Boraga .*

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2012)

Cythera integrates the spin into a transition step that is something appropriate to the music and she dances closer once more.

"Why, whatever do you mean?"

Her smile is a bit wicked and mischievous as she takes another opportunity to upset his rhythm. So far, she really doesn't have any interest in playing fair.

Perform (1d20+12=25) & Stealth (1d20+10=23)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A poop-in-jay 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2012)

The crowd titters as Abbandando gracelessly knocks over a small potted palm next to the dance floor, and a few of the guests have to skitter out of the way.  The young lord sneers and attempts to plant a foot behind Cythera as she backsteps, but the battle dancer deftly avoids the trap.  However, the movement does not go unnoticed by the onlookers, a few of whom mutter in disapproval.  



[sblock=GM]Cythera makes Abbandando stumble.  You didn't roll to check the crowd reaction, so I did it for you.  The crowd did respond positively, and is now Friendly toward Cythera.

Once again, my dice were kind to you.  Abbandando attempted to dirty trick, but failed both the dance roll and the stealth roll.   Crowd is still Indifferent toward Abbandando, but they're watching him more closely now.[/sblock]




[sblock=Modified performance combat]Rounds will go like this:
1. Choose whether to ‘cheat’ – whether you’re going to actively attempt to trip or just try to unbalance through normal dance moves.
a. If you fight fair, make a DC 22 dance check.
b. If you want to play dirty, make a DC 17 dance check. Then make a Bluff OR Stealth check to conceal the cheating from the audience. I’m not disclosing the DC of the Bluff/Stealth check yet.​2. If the dance check was successful, Cythera has made Abbandando look bad. He’s stumbled or mis-stepped – anything short of knocking him on his ass. Then roll 1d20+3 to see if she got audience favor.[/sblock]​ 






*. Abbandando Boraga .*

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera starts a complicated series of steps and manages to just barely get the noble into a compromising position.

"Tsk, tsk, you will have to do better than that." She murmurs for his ears.

But then she fails to cover the maneuver very well and most likely people will not like what they see.

[sblock=Rolls]Perform Dance (1d20+12=17)  & Stealth (1d20+10=11); I wasn't sure to roll audience reaction since I don't know the results of the opposed checks on the Stealth.  But here you are this time Audience reaction (1d20+3=10)
The dice hate me this round.  Freakin' 5, 1 & 7. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A poop-in-jay 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 19, 2012)

Abbandando stumbles, but the Cythera's hand in the misstep was obvious.  A couple of the onlookers roll their eyes.  As she sweeps by, Cythera hears one of them whisper, "Oh, it's one of _those_ nights..."

However, greater disdain is reserved for Abbandando, who not only fails to force his partner/opponent to stumble, but does it a blatant and ungentlemanly fashion.  Some of the other guests snort derisively.

[sblock=GM]Crowd is back to Neutral toward Cythera, the DC to improve attitude has increased.

Abbandando failed the Dance check and the Bluff check, and then completely shanked his Performance check.  Crowd is Unfriendly toward Abbandando, then DC to improve attitude has increased x2.[/sblock]




[sblock=Modified performance combat]Rounds will go like this:
1. Choose whether to ‘cheat’ – whether you’re going to actively attempt to trip or just try to unbalance through normal dance moves.
a. If you fight fair, make a DC 22 dance check.
b. If you want to play dirty, make a DC 17 dance check. Then make a Bluff OR Stealth check to conceal the cheating from the audience. I’m not disclosing the DC of the Bluff/Stealth check yet.​2. If the dance check was successful, Cythera has made Abbandando look bad. He’s stumbled or mis-stepped – anything short of knocking him on his ass. Then roll 1d20+3 to see if she got audience favor.​[/sblock]






*. Abbandando Boraga .*

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is not pleased that she lost some favor of the audience, but at least the buffoon is doing worse.  She begins a complicated series of foot placements and the attempt to trip Abbandando up is so artfully disguised to be virtually unnoticeable.

"Come along, milord.  Try this-... Oooo, that looked bad, you okay?" She smirks for his benefit as her concern is obviously false.

[sblock=Rolls]Perform Dance (1d20+12=19)
Stealth (1d20+10=30)
Audience Reaction (1d20+3=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A poop-in-jay 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 19, 2012)

Cythera artfully maneuvers Abbandando into a group of merchants watching the performance.  The young lord collides with one of the group, who stumbles backward and drops his wineglass.  The merchant lands safely on his expansive buttocks, but the wineglass splashes down the back of Abbandando's breeches before crashing onto the floor.  Signor Franco, standing barely two paces away from the crash, guffaws loudly.

"Laugh all you want, fat man!" Abbandando snarls, clearly losing it.  He attempts to force Cythera into the other side of the crowd, but the wine on his shoes causes him to slip.

"Don't mind if I do!" Franco calls back, grinning broadly.  "And I must say, if your performance in bed is anything like your performance on the dance floor, it would certainly explain why you need a different woman every week!"  Several of the guests chuckle at the comment, and one nobleman who was caught with a mouthful of wine chokes and begins half-wheezing, half-laughing at the merchant's comment.

[sblock=GM]Crowd is now friendly to Cythera.  The DC to improve attitude has increased x1.

For the second round in a row, Abbandando failed the Dance check and the Bluff check, and then completely shanked his Performance check. Crowd is now Hostile toward Abbandando, and the DC to improve attitude has increased x3.

A successful check should end it.[/sblock]


[sblock=Modified performance combat]Rounds will go like this:
1. Choose whether to ‘cheat’ – whether you’re going to actively attempt to trip or just try to unbalance through normal dance moves.
a. If you fight fair, make a DC 22 dance check.
b. If you want to play dirty, make a DC 17 dance check. Then make a Bluff OR Stealth check to conceal the cheating from the audience. I’m not disclosing the DC of the Bluff/Stealth check yet.​2. If the dance check was successful, Cythera has made Abbandando look bad. He’s stumbled or mis-stepped – anything short of knocking him on his ass. Then roll 1d20+3 to see if she got audience favor.​[/sblock]










*. Abbandando Boraga ..... Signor Franco ........
* 
.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Back on track once more, Cythera feels that things are going well enough that she no longer needs to resort to being tricky.  She plans to finish with a flourish and just out dance the nobleman. 

She holds Abbandando's hand and spins herself and twirls quickly.  Completing the complicated maneuver with a slight bow, she says, "I thought you said you can dance, milord. There isn't anything wrong with your foot or leg, is there?" While she is teasing him, she tries to make the concern in her tone to be real and innocent.

[sblock=OOC]Perform Dance (1d20+12=26)
Audience Reaction (1d20+3=15)
Bluff to fake concern (1d20+2=17)

I was figuring to play it straight this time to improve the odds of winning Audience favor.  If she doesn't play dirty and fails the audience check, I figured she would not lose ground at least.  BTW, what's the +3 modifier based upon?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A poop-in-jay 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2012)

Abbandando's feet go out from under him just as the music ends, putting him into a brief, but painful-looking split before he spills forward gracelessly, cracking his chin on the marble floor. He clamps his hand to his mouth in pain. "Ooo _'ich!_" he mumbles at Cythera.

The crowd is silent, definitely having enjoyed the show, but unsure whether to applaud or not. It takes Signor Franco a moment to put down a tray of canapes before he starts clapping enthusiastically. The tension broken, the rest of the crowd joins in as Abbandando struggles to his feet, glaring at the merchant and muttering a string of vowels that sound somewhat like curses. Signor Franco merely chuckles and picks up the canapes again.

Emi sweeps forward with a huge grin on her face, "Now, Abbandando, that was a terrible spill you took. I'll have my servants get some ice for you..." she says, but the young lord shrugs her off and stumbles through the crowd toward the front door. Cicci's mocking laugh follows him. "It takes a big man to get beat by a pussycat, 'Dando!" 

Lord Gabbiano steps forward and bows deeply to Cythera. He unbuckles his rapier, and presents it to the battle dancer. "Truly, that was the most exceptional dance I have ever witnessed, my lady," he says with a deliberate smirk for the benefit of the audience. "Please accept this humble gift as a token of my appreciation."  A wave of surprised and approving murmurs sweeps the crowd during Lord Gabbiano's announcement. The subtext is immediately clear: that the lord somehow engineered what happened on the dance floor, while maintaining plausible deniability. Gabbiano:1, Boraga:0.

After a few minutes of congratulations for the battle dancer, during which time the servants clean the spilled wine and sweep up the potted palm, the music begins anew, and a few couples tentatively go out onto the dance floor. Ben returns to Cythera's side, but he doesn't have a chance to speak before Emi exuberantly bustles in and takes Cythera by the arm. "Marvellous, dear! Simply marvellous! It's been such an interesting evening, wouldn't you say?



[sblock=GM]The +3 is because bonuses are given in performance combat based on BAB (+1 to +5 -> +1 performance check) and the highest performance skill (6 to 10 ranks -> +2 performance check).

I've got to check with GE on the exact CR of that encounter. Holding off on an exact XP/GP award for the time being.[/sblock]














*. Abbandando Boraga ..... Signor Franco .....*.. *Emiliana Forenicci* .....













..... *Cicci Boraga* ........ *Benevolent Seeker* ..... *Umberto Gabbiano* ... 

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera graciously accepts the rapier, giving Lord Gabbiano a curtsy while replying, "It was nothing, milord.  I am merely a battle dancer." So goes ahead and gives him a wink as she fires an indirect insult at the heckling sister as well, "He might have been bested by a pussy cat, but that hideously painted cow with two left feet wouldn't know it."

She hands the jeweled rapier to Ben, as she doesn't want to be armed with such a weapon if the duelist decides to make issue of her insults.

As Emi takes her arm, Cythera is starting to warm slightly to the old bat, thinking she is not as bad as she thought. However, she still is not so trusting as looks around the room to get a sense of the vibes.

Giving a light laugh, she replies, "Indeed, Lady  Forenicci, thank you for the compliment.  You are too kind. I must say I expected better of the Bore-raga siblings.  I guess you could say I am underwhelmed."

Cythera uses a cantrip to chill her goblet of wine that she took from a passing waiter's tray.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive (1d20+6=19)

Sorry, went to bed earlier than intended last night. 

I am of a mind to take a run at Cicci too, just for the fun of it. I have not being hearing if Fury is getting close to being done so dealing with her might be good for timing as well.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Goblet of wine
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2012)

Cicci appears either too stupid or too self-absorbed to notice Cythera's comment.  Or, for that matter, to realize that her entire house was just thoroughly embarrassed.

Dame Forenicci's eyes flick over Ben's shoulder.  "Well, dear," she says quietly to Cythera, "if you're finding yourself underwhelmed, the night is young."

"You've been eyeballing me all night, boy," Furros growls by way of a greeting.  "Let's get this over with.  What do you want?"

Ben jumps, startled by the old man's approach.  "Why, uh, Signor Furros!  Uh, a pleasure, to meet you!"

"Get your nose out from between my cheeks.  What.  Do you.  Want?"

Ben nods, and his features harden.  "Niceties aside, then?  Very well.  A chapel in the Lower Guild for Serroth.  A closet, if nothing else.  I've preached in worse.  A mission for Serroth and your guild gets clerical services free of charge.  That's what I want.  That's what I'd offer.  But you've been avoiding me."

Furros guffaws.  "I wasn't _avoiding_ you, boy.  I was _ignoring_ you.  Avoiding you would mean I gave a damn.  And my answer is no.  There ain't going to be none of you god-botherers in my guild.  Not while I still draw breath."

Emi says nothing, watching the exchange with barely restrained glee.














* .* *Emiliana Forenicci* .. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Enza Furros* .....

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks on as Furros is being rude and belligerent. She sips her wine and interjects in a nonchalant tone, "Surely, milord, you do not wish to be dead.  From what I hear, duels are acceptable behavior when one is being a rude arse."

Her expression is neutral as she meets Furros's in the eyes.

As an aside, Cythera replies to Emi, "Tis true, there is plenty of time for anything to happen."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Goblet of wine
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2012)

Furros looks at Cythera in annoyance.  "I saw you knock that Boraga git arse over teakettle.  Good for you.  But if you think I'm the dancing sort -- or if you think that four-foot bacon slicer you've got strapped on means a damn thing to me -- you're dead wrong.  I've run the Planks against tougher chits than you, two at a time."

"Really, Enza!  You're being coarse," Emi says, still smirking.

Furros exhales slowly.  "Dame Forenicci, I'm long past giving a sack of rats about what I say or who I say it to.  You already knew that.  As long as the Lower Guild looks right, everything else can go spin."  To Ben he says, "There's no divine intervention down on the Planks, boy.  Your gods don't need us, so we don't need them.  We make do."
















*.* *Emiliana Forenicci* .. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Enza Furros* .....

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera takes on a sage tone, with some backbone underlining it, "There are many forms of the _Dance_."

She glances aside at Ben who asked her to accompany him, and notices that he appears to be having trouble dealing with the gruff man.

Trying to help the cleric out, she asks Furros, "What do you have against the gods, milord?"

"Surely people with a foundation in religion will not get into other mischief. And shouldn't the people decide for themselves?  It isn't like you will sprout a bunch of zealots overnight that wound not rise up regardless."

Diplomacy (1d20+6=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Goblet of wine
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 26, 2012)

"I've seen good men and women lose arms and legs to gangrene, or take hours to die after a stab wound in the guts ... or hell, drop dead from blood poisoning after they stepped on a nail.  And there was never a priest to help them, down on the Planks.  Not when it might not have been _safe_."  He grimaces at what are clearly unpleasant memories, then glares at Ben.  "But over here in the nob district, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting some priest or another, standing around with his hand out."

Ben is flabbergasted.  "With my hand out ... ?  With all due respect, signor, you're complaining that priests won't come down to Ranocchio to heal the sick and wounded, _but_ _what do you think I'm offering?"_

Furros opens his mouth to reply, but is cut off by an unearthly howl from outside followed by a shout of alarm and a clash of weapons.  Abbandando stumbles back in, white as a sheet and clearly panicked.  "'Ere are 'ings ou' 'ere!  'Onsters!"  He scrambles clumsily toward the stairwell leading up to the second floor.  The guests mill around, unsure what to make of the commotion.

"Follow me!  Move!" Enza shouts at the Lower Guild honor guard.  The old man draws the draws the dagger on his belt, and sprints toward the front door.  The guardsmen do not hesitate -- all of them pull the hoods from their weapons and move after Furros.

[sblock=GM]You're in the main room of the Forenicci house.  The foyer is where your gear is, and it's on your way to the sounds of combat.  The room you're currently in is the Grand Ballroom, and there are a couple of staircases that curve upward to a second floor balcony.  As promised, you'll be able to retrieve your gear before we start combat.[/sblock]











. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Enza Furros* .....

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera quickly moves into motion and remarks as Ben clinks and clanks behind her, "I see that guy is as cowardly as he is clumsy. I gues I did not expect anything different.  We need to hurry.  I have a feeling this is either Emi's idea for a sick joke on her interpretation of entertainment, or we have a dangerous situation here."

She hustles to retrieve her collection of weapons and gear.  She doesn't wait to let Ben stick with her, knowing that he will catch up while she is stowing her various weapons on her person.  Pulling out her Ioun Torch, she sets it revolving around her head since they might need it's light outside in the night.

As the young cleric stands ready, Cythera finishes up and grasps her glaive.  The cordial and social demeanor is no longer evidence on her face.  Her eyes are cold and her face is a mask of determination to deal with what lies ahead.

She mutters in draconic and incantation to bolster her resistances and looks to Ben for some additional preparations for a fight.

_OOC: Cast Resistance_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop; Ioun Torch

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2012)

In the foyer, Ben grabs his pick, then raises his holy symbol high. “In the name of Serroth, fight true!” he shouts, and a burst of holy radiance envelops Cythera and most of the guards as they run out the door. Outside, the guards stationed at the gate are locked in combat with several tall but misshapen humanoid forms – in the darkness, it’s difficult to make out exactly what they are, but they’re clearly nothing human. One of the guards is struck down, but before the attacker can land a killing blow, Furros charges the creature, driving it back with nothing in his hand but a shortblade. 

In her peripheral vision, Cythera sees movement at the corner of mansion. Ben catches it too, and immediately realizes the danger. “The windows! The guests are undefended!” Ben says. Even as he speaks, there’s a crash of glass, an unearthly howl, and the screams of terrified partygoers.

Inside, a hairless humanoid stands on back-bent legs. It has extended, slavering jaws terminating in tiny arms with three-fingered hands. The creature is dressed in evil-looking spiked scale mail and wields a giant pickaxe. Panicked guests drop their glasses and run up the stairs or out the service doors. The creature glares at the fleeing guests with bloodlust, apparently considering whether to run down the stragglers, but instead it sniffs the air.

For a moment, Cythera’s sight seems to double, and she sees the creature turn to her and charge, swinging its pickaxe. Then the vision collapses: the creature turns to her, but the warrior maiden is already moving.






[sblock=GM]Ben’s initiative boost makes the difference, and Cythera gets initiative. There are still guests fleeing toward the stairs, but as they’re currently out of the way, I’m not going to mark them on the map. Within a round or two, they’ll be completely gone.

The humanoid that is in the room was too far away to be the one that Cythera saw outside, so at least one more of the creatures is on its way. Cythera can make a K-Dungeoneering DC 17 to know what these monsters are.


```
Cythera: Bless
Ben: Bless
Creature #1: Unhurt, AC 19
```
[/sblock]


[sblock=Map key]

Grey circles are pillars. Consider them hard corners.
Orange squares are small statues. They count as difficult terrain until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over. After that, they will no longer count as difficult terrain.
Green blobs are potted plants. They count as concealment until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over.
Red blobs are spilled wine. They can be moved through at half speed with a DC 10 acrobatics check, or at full speed with a DC 15 Acrobatics check.
Windows are the blue parts of the wall.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Map, round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera recognizes the creature and moves forward to try and cut it down quickly.  She invokes some arcane energy into her blade as she clears the pillar and slashes out.  The cut is too rushed and misses wide.

She calls over her shoulder at Ben, "Stick close and cover my back."

[sblock=Actions]Know Dungeoneering (1d20+6=26)

*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* Move to G6
*Standard Action:* Attack Foe 1; Glaive (FF/PA/Bless/AS) (1d20+10=13,  1d10+15=19) - Figures [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Mar 30, 2012)

Ben hustles forward as fast as his scale mail will allow, but he misses a step as he rounds the corner and sees the creature clearly for the first time. "From my dreams...?" he whispers. He recovers quickly and intones, "In Serroth's name!" Cythera once more feels the power of the battle god flow through her.

The creature snaps at Cythera ineffectually, but the swing of its pickaxe misses by no more than an inch, and only because of the battle dancer's heightened reflexes. From the other side of the room comes a crash of glass, the tumbling of statuary, and the click of talons on the marble floor.









[sblock=Creature info]Cythera recognizes the creaure as a sinspawn, in this case a wrathspawn. The ecology of these evil things is wholly unknown, but it is believed that they are birthed from places where the Hidden Path has been touched with rage and bloodlust. There are histories of of armies of these creatures running rampant, but it is debatable whether this is myth or fact. Their bite can cause a brief but sickening madness.[/sblock]
[sblock=GM]
	
	



```
Cythera: Bless
Ben: Bless
Creature #1: Unhurt, Rage, AC 17
```
[/sblock]



[sblock=Map key]

Grey circles are pillars. Consider them hard corners.
Orange squares are small statues. They count as difficult terrain and partial cover until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over. After that, they will no longer count as difficult terrain.
Green blobs are potted plants. They count as difficult terrain andconcealment until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over.
Red blobs are spilled wine. They can be moved through at half speed with a DC 10 acrobatics check, or at full speed with a DC 15 Acrobatics check. Failure causes prone.
Windows are the blue parts of the wall.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Map, round 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps back and begins her intricate dance steps of her dervish training to inspire herself.  She comments to Ben, "Stick close and try not block my polearm on the newcomers. Don't let these creatures bite you."

Her arcane energy charged blade of her glaive whirls and slashes across the creature's torso, splitting it open like a razor cutting butter.









*OOC:*


What spell did Ben use?  I did not add any bonus from his stuff except for Bless. Btw, if Ben misses by 1, I can use Timely Inspiration as an Immediate Action.





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to F6
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* activate Inspire Courage +1 Battle Dance
*Standard Action:* Attack Foe 1; Glaive (FF/PA/Bless/AS/ICBD) (1d20+11=30,  2d6+16=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Inspired Battle Dance (+1 Att & dmg +10ft movement)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2012)

Cythera's glaive cuts deeply into the wrathspawn, partially eviscerating it. Foul, pulsating instestines spill onto the floor. The creature reaches up and rips out the remainder to keep from tripping on them, and advances, swinging and snapping, but both attacks miss.

"Serroth smile on me," Ben says, "and wish me luck." He steps out from behind the pillar in a ready stance, and shouts, "Come and get me, squidface!"

Seeing the undefended priest, the second wrathspawn howls and charges at him ... but its feet go out from underneath it as it crosses the puddle of wine left by a fleeing guest.

"I can't believe that worked," Ben says in a rather unsteady voice.

From across the room, there's another crash of glass.








[sblock=GM]Sorry, Ben used his Inspiring Command domain power last round. Then Enworld ate my first post, and apparently I forgot to change the statblock on the second try. Inspiring command is not in effect this round, but last round should have been +2 AC, attack, CMD, skill checks [insight bonus]. It wouldn't have affected your attack, but it did make the difference in the wrathspawn hitting you.

Ben: 5 ft step & full defense action
Wrathspawn 1: 5 ft step to G5 [Note: I screwed up the map], full attack (miss x2)
Wrathspawn 2: Start Rage, Charge, fail Acrobatics check


```
Cythera: Bless
Ben: Bless
Wrathspawn #1: 26 damage (grievously injured), Rage (2), AC 17
Wrathspawn #2: Uninjured, Rage (1), Prone, AC 17
Wrathspawn #3: Uninjured, AC 19
```
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Map key]

Grey circles are pillars. Consider them hard corners.
Orange squares are small statues. They count as difficult terrain and partial cover until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over. After that, they will no longer count as difficult terrain.
Green blobs are potted plants. They count as difficult terrain and concealment until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over.
Red blobs are spilled wine. They can be moved through at half speed with a DC 10 acrobatics check, or at full speed with a DC 15 Acrobatics check. Failure causes prone.
Windows are the blue parts of the wall.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Map, round 3]

*Important: Wrathspawn #1 should be at G5, but it's a pain to upload a new map.*






[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera quips, "Oh, very nice, Ben."

Quickly drawing her morningstar with her right hand, she charges it with arcane energy as well.  Her glaive remains in her left hand as she slams the spiked head into the badly wounded creature.  It doesn't have her full power behind it, but it is still a solid one-handed blow.

Seeing it fall, the dancing dervish keeps moving and passes by Ben to stand next to the planter.  Dropping the morningstar, she grasps the glaive once more with two-hands to take a swing at either of the new creatures should they give her an opening.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking, keep dancing, & Quick draw morningstar
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Attack Foe 1;  Morningstar  (Bless/AS/ICBD) (1d20+10=19, 1d8+6=10)
*Move Action:* Assuming foe#1 is down; Move to E10 & drop morningstar, grasping glaive two-handed once more
*AoO:* At the prone #2 or #3, whichever provokes first; AoO Glaive (Bless/AS/ICBD) (1d20+11=28, 1d10+10=16)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Inspired Battle Dance (+1 Att & dmg +10ft movement)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2012)

As the morningstar crushes the first wrathspawn's skull, the beast staggers once, then falls. Its talons scrabble weakly on the marble floor as the red light of its eyes dims and goes out.

Ben looks around to assess the situation, then nods to himself. Staying where he is, he intones, "Will of Serroth, guide her steps."

The second wrathspawn stands, drawing a wicked cut, but steps forward undeterred. The third advances on Cythera, batting the houseplant out of the way. With her heightened awareness, she spins out of the way of both attacks. 








[sblock=GM]For the 2nd and 3rd times, I roll a 22 while Inspiring Command is up. I kid you not.

Ben: Inspiring command
Wrathspawn 2: Stand drawing AoO, 5 ft step to F10, attack
Wrathspawn 3: Move to E11, attack 

```
Cythera: Bless, Inspiring Command (+2 AC, attack, CMD, skill checks [insight bonus])
Ben: Bless
[s]Wrathspawn #1: Dead, (36 damage)[/s]
Wrathspawn #2: Injured (16 damage), Rage (2), AC 17
Wrathspawn #3: Uninjured, Rage (1), AC 17
```
[/sblock] 



[sblock=Map key]

Grey circles are pillars. Consider them hard corners.
Orange squares are small statues. They count as difficult terrain and partial cover until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over. After that, they will no longer count as difficult terrain.
Green blobs are potted plants. They count as difficult terrain and concealment until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over.
Red blobs are spilled wine. They can be moved through at half speed with a DC 10 acrobatics check, or at full speed with a DC 15 Acrobatics check. Failure causes prone.
Windows are the blue parts of the wall.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Map, round 4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera keeps dancing and putting arcane energy into her glaive's blade. Taking some acrobatic steps she endeavors to put some distance between herself and the two creatures without letting them get in free shots.

Moving beside the Cleric, she says, "Ben, either get behind me to make it attack me only, or stand beside me to ready your strike once it gets inside my glaive's reach."

Her whirling bladed polearm removes a limb from the injured wrathspawn to take it down and she stands ready to receive the other aberration's charge.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking, keep dancing, 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* Acrobatic move from threatened square to E8;  Acrobatics  (1d20+14=19) 
*Standard Action:* Reach Attack on Foe#2 Glaive (FF/PA/AS/ICBD/Bless/IC) (1d20+13=29,  2d6+16=23)
*AoO:* Against Foe#3 if it comes through her reach; Glaive (PA/AS/ICBD/Bless/IC) (1d20+11=17,  2d6+16=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Inspired Battle Dance (+1 Att & dmg +10ft movement), Inspired Command (+2 AC/Att/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:*5/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben nods and steps back, while maintaining a prayer to his god. Unfortunately, the blessing is not enough to keep Cythera safe this time, and the beast's pickaxe finds a gap in her armor -- not before her glaive scores a vicious hit in return, however.







[sblock=GM]Ben: Inspiring command, 5 ft step
Wrathspawn 3: Charge drawing AoO, attack for 9hp 

```
Cythera: 9 damage, Bless, Inspiring Command (+2 AC, attack, CMD, skill checks [insight bonus])
Ben: Bless
[s]Wrathspawn #1: Dead, (36 damage)[/s]
[s]Wrathspawn #2: Dead (39 damage)[/s]
Wrathspawn #3: Severely injured (21 damage), Rage (2), Charge, AC 15
```
[/sblock]


[sblock=Map key]

Grey circles are pillars. Consider them hard corners.
Orange squares are small statues. They count as difficult terrain and partial cover until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over. After that, they will no longer count as difficult terrain.
Green blobs are potted plants. They count as difficult terrain and concealment until the first time someone moves through the square, knocking them over.
Red blobs are spilled wine. They can be moved through at half speed with a DC 10 acrobatics check, or at full speed with a DC 15 Acrobatics check. Failure causes prone.
Windows are the blue parts of the wall.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Map, round 5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps back, still dancing and her blade glowing with arcane energy.  Whirling the glaive around, she slices around powerfully in a spinning move that is purely poetic in its violent beauty.  The head of the wraithspawn tumbles of its standing body to bounce on the floor with a sickeningly wet splorch.  The headless corpse collapse a brief moment later.

The dragon disciple stands crouched and ready for any more of the creatures to appear. 

Cythera comments to Ben, "Pity none of those fops really saw a true dancer in action.  None of that amateurish stomping around they were practicing before."

"You see or hear any more of them?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking, 5ft step to E7, keep dancing, 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action:* Reach Attack on Foe#3 Glaive (FF/PA/Bless/AS/ICBD/IC) (1d20+13=21,  2d6+16=19)
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Inspired Battle Dance (+1 Att & dmg +10ft movement), Inspired Command (+2 AC/Att/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 5, 2012)

As the last of the wrathspawn falls, there’s a smattering of applause from the balcony above the stairs. Looking up, it appears that not all of the guests beat a full retreat. Emi and Signor Franco are laughing and clapping, and Lord Gabbiano favors Cythera with a nod. A moment later, there’s a whistle from outside, clearly a signal of some sort. The sounds of battle quickly diminish and stop, leaving only the low moans of the wounded.

Ben rushes past Cythera and through the door, practically running into Furros, who is on his way in. The old man’s dagger is dripping with wrathspawn ichor, and he himself has a few bloody cuts, but nothing serious.

“Inside is secure, three enemies dead. How many wounded out here?” Ben says, without stopping. Or at least, he tries to get past without stopping, but the old mercenary reaches out and grabs Bens arm, and the priest is no match for Furros’ wiry strength.

“What the hell happened inside? And what do you think you're going to do to my men?”

Ben turns on the old mercenary with a look of absolute murder in his eyes. “The inside is secure," he repeats through clenched teeth. "There are wounded out here. I’m going to treat them.”

“No _priest _is going to lay a finger on—“ Furros begins.

“I can see from here that at least two of those men will die without immediate medical attention. You _*will*_ not stop me from saving their lives, so _*take your hand off me or I’ll knock your f***ing teeth out.*_” The last sentence is said with such fury that Furros releases Ben and takes a step backwards involuntarily.

Ben turns toward the gate, where several of the Lower Guild mercenaries are lying in pools of blood. No wrathspawn, either living or dead, are in the area. The whistle was apparently an order to withdraw, but the reason for the retreat – or who gave the signal – is not clear.

As Ben kneels to tend to the most grievously injured, Furros appears to suddenly understand the implications of what he'd tried to do, and the realization staggers him. He stammers, “I didn’t mean … it isn’t like I want …”











. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Enza Furros* .....

.


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Cythera hit level 7 as of yesterday.  First post updated with loot and xp.  There will be a day or two of wrap-up, but no more combat, so if you want to get started on the character sheet, go ahead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera retrieves her morningstar and uses a cantrip to eliminate the blood and tissue from it and her glaive as well.  All of this happens while, she quickly follows to assist the cleric, stowing her weapons as she moves.

She uses her own healing spells to speed the process, commenting to Furros, "Better to admit you are wrong, than to continue to be a horse's arse, you know.  Besides, I am not a priestess and I can still aid the dying and hurt without anything in return."

"All you *need *to do is say 'thank you'."

Diplomacy (1d20+6=19)









*OOC:*


Thanks.  I will work on leveling.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Inspired Battle Dance (+1 Att & dmg +10ft movement), Inspired Command (+2 AC/Att/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 8, 2012)

Furros finally appears to come to a decision.  He nods to himself, then says, "Kid ... you got your broom closet."

Ben continues to work on the last of the severely injured mercenaries.  "This will..." he says to his patient, and then suddenly pops a bone back into place, eliciting a yelp from the man.  "...hurt a bit.  I didn't help these men to earn your approval, Lord Furros."

Furros shoots a look at Cythera.  "I know.  That's why you got it."

Anything further exchange is interrupted by a guard whistle as Commander Parsons comes around the corner at a dead run, sword drawn.  Seeing the wounded, he comes over and starts to ask if he can help, but stops short as he recognizes Ben and Cythera.  "You two," he says flatly, then shakes his head and gets back to business.  "Casualties?"

"None," Ben says wiping a bloody hand across his brow.  "There will be some scars and a limp or two, but they'll live."

The commander exhales.  "Good," he says, and then notices Furros.  The guardsman and the mercenary lock gazes.

"Galen," Furros says icily, by way of a greeting.

"Enza," Parsons replies in the same tone.  "I don't suppose any of you would care to brief me on the situation?"















. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Enza Furros* ........ *Galen Parsons* ......

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera remains cool under the scrutiny of the guard commander, ignoring the man's lack of gratitude.  

She takes on a professional demeanor, "Nice of you to show up, Commander.  It would appear that twice this evening, I have had to deal with threats to the public safety."

"It looks like someone sent some unwanted party crashers to hassle the guests attending this social occasion.  These particularly nasty aberrations are Wraithspawn. Possibly all the rage at underdark parties, but they do not dance very well."

"Why don't you accompany me in examining these creatures?"

The bronze dragon disciple takes a look at the corpses with the Commander.  She will kneel down to see if there might be any clues on the sinspawn's body.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2012)

The Commander sighs and pinches the bridge of his nose. "I know this kind of thing doesn't happen in other cities," he mutters to himself.

Cythera finds that all of the wrathspawn have a brand on the back of their neck, which reads *VVVR*. The meaning is unclear. Ben looks at the dead beasts with an inscrutable expression on his face. The pickaxes have been stamped with a small symbol.






Emi is happily chattering at several shellshocked guests, but stops when she sees Cythera. "Oh, my dear! To think, these nightmare creatures attacked _my_ estate. Do you know what they are? Where they came from? Will they come again? Oh, tonight's party will be the talk of the town for _weeks_!" She seems thrilled by the prospect.

Lord Gabbiano steps forward to talk with the commander. "Galen? I thought you'd be out with Finia tonight, since she has the night off."

Parsons shoots a glance at Cythera and Ben. "A Whitecloak's work is never done."

"It'll be a quite while before you hear the end of _that_," Gabbiano says, and the two men share a chuckle. "I don't know why these beasts attacked, but I can vouch for the character of the guests at tonight's party."

There's a brief, unspoken communication between the two men, and Parsons nods. He turns to Ben and Cythera. "You're free to go, but I'll see you two in my office tomorrow." Without a further word, he turns to a squad of newly arrived Whitecloaks. "See to any injuries, get the guests' names and their stories, and clear them out. And see if you can dredge up an expert on 'wrathspawn.'" 

[sblock=Appraise 15]The pickaxes the creatures were wielding are similar in style to the heavy pick Ben uses.

If you succeeded on this check, add +2 to the Sense Motive check.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sense Motive 13]Ben is very subdued. He keeps looking at the creatures with a look of dread and foreboding, occasionally touching his pick.[/sblock]

















. *Benevolent Seeker* ....... *Galen Parsons* ...... *Emiliana Forenicci* ..... *Umberto Gabbiano* ... 

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks at Emi's all too happy demeanor and replies with a cold tone, "Milady, these were Wraithspawn. Nasty creatures and they could return again for all we know.  I would take steps to determine who wants to kill you."

 The bronze dragon disciple actually knew a fair amount about the creatures and shares what she knows with the Commander. Though, he has treated her worse than a mercenary in the past, she has let her actions speak for her. She thinks, _If that is not good enough for the Whitecloak, he can stick it up his arse._

After being dismissed, she corners Ben privately before they leave the estate and turns on him.  With a tone that is like a big sister talking to a younger sibling, Cythera says, "Alright Ben, start talking.  Something is up and you owe me an explanation."

Appraise (1d20+2=14) & Sense Motive (1d20+6=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2012)

"It's ... it's nothing I'm sure of.  It's just that I sometimes have dreams about those beasts.  I thought it was just nightmares, maybe something I read in a book, but now ..." he trails off.  "Now I don't know.  And their weapons ... I think they're Brotherhood make.  They look like mine.  The triangular head ... the grip..."  As he points them out, the similarities seem almost obvious.

He stares off into space for a moment.  "And that thug ... he said he'd been hired by someone with a Landadel accent."  He shakes his head.  "I don't know what any of this means Lady Cythera.  I'll need to consult my books, maybe write to my old teachers."









. *Benevolent Seeker* .

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks thoughtful, "Dreams, huh.  Does this happen often or only recently?"

"Those wraithspawn were a bit stronger than a typical one, and the weapons are disturbing.  Do you suspect an internal conspiracy?"

"Also, remind me again about the significance of the Landadel accent.  I am not pleased when people come after me to *dance *without knowing why. I have had my share of enemies to hunt down and deal with.  Knowing more about them helps."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 13, 2012)

"I ... I don't know how long I've been dreaming of them.  A year?  A year and a half?  I thought they were just nightmares at first.

"My accent is a Landadel accent, lady.  Almost all of the brothers speak this way, but so did whoever hired those thugs.  And now these beasts have Brotherhood weapons.  A conspiracy?  I don't know.  I don't think so -- why would there be one?  It doesn't make any sense.  Maybe it's just a coincidence.  Maybe I just read about wrathspawn in a book somewhere..."

The priest trails off.  He looks absolutely wretched, and doesn't seem to have more to offer.








. *Benevolent Seeker* .

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera shakes her head, "Coincidence? I think not.  You are here away from home and someone from your homeland paid to have you attacked.  Then creatures that your god is sending visions about, comes after you with weapons from your order."

"Sounds like a conspiracy to me.  That or a deity's idea of a cosmic joke."

"Let us ask ourselves a question or two.  Why would someone want to stop you from your mission? Establishing a foothold for your order was not a sure thing, yet someone else wanted you to fail."

"Those wraithspawn could have been after you or even Furros.  Who gains by such a failure?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 4/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2012)

Ben attempts to answer Cythera's questions, but he seems to be out of ideas. He halfheartedly suggests it might be someone on the losing side of a war that the Brotherhood fought in, or maybe a disgruntled former Brother. Unfortunately, there are thousands of the former, and Ben doesn't know any of the latter. There are things he can research, but for the moment, there's nowhere to go with the information.

Eventually, there's nothing left to do but bring him back to the Dunn Wright Inn. The rest of the evening passes without incident, and the morning dawns bright and clear. Cythera heads down to the Whitecloak's station for her meeting with Commander Parsons. She sees Ben on his way out of the commander's office, and he takes a moment to speak with her. His spirits seem to have recovered somewhat, although it doesn't look like he slept much. "I'm sorry to be brief, my lady, but I have to get down to the Lower Guild. I wrote to some of my teachers for information, and I spent the rest of the night looking through my books." He stifles a yawn. "I haven't found anything yet, though. Oh, I almost forgot -- your fee!" He presses a pouch of gold into Cythera's hands. "And now, I'm sorry, but I really must run. Thank you for everything." He bows deeply and hustles away.

Inside the office, Commander Parsons sits rubbing his temples. "Signora e'Kiernan," he says. "Have a seat if you'd like. Your associate just finished a very enthusiastic sales pitch of why we should have a chapel to Serroth in every Whitecloak station in every precinct. I did have time to slip in a few questions, however, and it seems everyone's story matches up." He grimaces. "So we know everything, except for who did it and why it happened. We found Targo, the third man who attacked you last night. Unfortunately, someone else found him first, so he won't be answering any questions. The wounds on him match the weapons those wrathspawn were using, so there's little doubt the two incidents were related. In that light, we've got undercover officers keeping an eye on our young priest for the time being."

He gestures to several bundles sitting on a table against the wall. "As the aggrieved party in these attacks, the spoils are yours." He opens his desk drawer and withdraws a small jewelbox, which he slides across the desk to Cythera. He rolls his eyes. "Additionally, a certain noble personage has determined that the Whitecloaks are her own personal delivery service, so we've been asked to give this to you." 

Inside the jewelbox is an expensive looking diamond and topaz brooch, as well as a card in Emi's handwriting.
_Such a wonderfully exciting party! I do hope you'll come to the next one!_
_-Emi _​        *GM:*  Unless there's anything you'd like to add, it's wrap-up time. The first post has the current loot, and I'll put final award post together for approval.     











. *Benevolent Seeker* .... *Galen Parsons* .....

.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera thanks the Commander and has a wry smile at the reference of the noble woman's notions.  After reading the note, she comments, "It would appear that personage likes my Dancing."

"Well, Commander.  It has been a pleasure to be of service.  Thank you for what you have done.  I am pleased the young priest will have someone watching over him, with my task completed.  I have a feeling he will get himself into a bit of a predicament in the future otherwise."

 She stands and gathers her things, tucking as much as she can away in her haversack and bundling the rest.  She bids the Whitecloak, "Good day," and returns to her apartment.









*OOC:*


Alright then, wrapped up.   Thanks for this and I look forward to starting the next one.  I am not sure on GlassEye's status with Fury at the moment, I thought he was about finished a week ago. But, I need some down time to level Cythera, shop and get sheet approval.  

If you want specific feedback, let me know.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22(24) (19 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 22 (23 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+1 with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13))[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, I updated the first post with the numbers I got.  Will have GE check them out.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2012)

XP & Treasure awards on first post approved.  Also approved 6.09 GMC for you, Systole.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

Yippee.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

Actually, I disagree on the final numbers, [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] & [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION].

5400 Enc + (75days x 44) 3300xp + (13days x 61) 793xp = 9493xp

I have total days = 88, not 87.

21 Jan -> 17 Apr = 11+29+31+17 = 88days


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION], you are right on the total number of days at 88 not 87, if the first and last dates are inclusive which I think it should be.  I used Mowgli's calculator and it looks like it didn't count the 29th of February.  Taking that into account, I think the numbers should be:

5400 (encounter) + 3344 (TBX; 76 days x 44) + 732 (TBX; 12 days x 61)
*Total XP* 9476

Note: this would also increase your TBG by 42.

We could probably debate whether the 5th should be counted as 6th level or 7th level for TBX/TBG.  I think it should be 6th and my numbers above reflect that.

This also changes [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]'s DMC to 6.16.


----------



## Systole (Apr 19, 2012)

Fixed first post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> We could probably debate whether the 5th should be counted as 6th level or 7th level for TBX/TBG.  I think it should be 6th and my numbers above reflect that.



hmmm.  I counted it the other way in Bloodcove Disguise.  I will have to got back recalculate.


----------

